# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  vaginalni porod bebe na zadak

## dofra

Ljudi dragi, ja jučer bila na pregledu. 31+tjedan.Uslijedio šok. Beba u zadnjih par tjedana okrenula i sad je na zadak. ja Onak po inerciji pitala doktoricu jer to znači carski rez a kaže ona ne: Kod višerotki se beba porađa vaginalno. Pa kako??????Kakav je to postupak?????Ima li tko iskustva?????ja u takvoj panici da razmišljam da nazovem privatno rodilište i pitam za carski porod ako beba ostaneu ovom položaju....

----------


## Lutonjica

beba na zadak se najnormalnije može roditi vaginalno. postoje uvjeti koji se moraju zadovoljavati kako ne bi došlo do komplikacija, a jedan od najvažnijih jest da liječnik i/ili primalja imaju iskustvo s takvim porodom.
dakle, beba na zadak ne znači automatski carski, pogotovo ako si pod skrbi nekog s iskustvom u vaginalnom porodu na zadak.
nemoj paničariti, imaš još vremena, za početak malo detaljnije popričaj sa svojom ginekologicom pa onda vidi kako ćeš dalje.

----------


## krumpiric

moja je prijateljica nedavno rodila vaginalno na zadak svoje prvo dijete, nije inzistirala, nego su to liječnici smatrali boljom opcijom.

----------


## ms. ivy

rodila sam prvo dijete vaginalno na zadak, bez ikakvih problema. složila bih se s lutonjicom da je iskustvo porodničara tu presudno, pa ako se bebač ne okrene raspitaj se gdje bi ti bilo najbolje roditi.

primalja na sv. duhu mi je rekla da kod njih višerotke rutinski rađaju zadak vaginalno.

----------


## dofra

Ma sve je to lijepo ali sad je vrijeme godišnjih odmora i moja doktorica isto ide na godišnji. pošto ja još imam i dijagnozu prijevremenog poroda tko znati kad će to krenuti a onda je pitanje kako ću doći do iskusnog doktora.Ja sam se odlučila za Vinogradsku bolnicu i nadam se da su doktori tamo iskusni.Doktorica mi je rekla da moram izdržati do 35. tjedna kad se ona vraća s godišnjeg a onda ćemo vidjeti. Ako se beba ne okrene do tada onda ćemo razmišljati ali je rekla da sve ovisi o težini bebe. beba za sad djeluje kao da će biti prosječne težine tipa 3,5 kg i to nije indikacija za carski već za vaginalni porod koji kako ona kaže "nije lak". ma moram se sad smiriti ovih 3 i neštoi tjedana i nadat se da će se beba okrenut.....

----------


## ms. ivy

nadam se da ćeš mirno dočekati termin, dotad otiđi na koji pregled u vinogradsku ako si se za njih odlučila.

i, vaginalni porod zatka ne mora biti težak. moje iskustvo govori suprotno.

sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## srecica

Draga dofra, dok cekas nove konzultacije moze pokusati bebi pomoci da se okrene. 
Pogledaj ovaj tekst http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=147&Show=2400 imas opisane vjezbe koje mogu pomoci da se beba okrene.

I jedna prica o iskustvu http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=145&Show=328

----------


## dofra

Hvala na lijepim željama i preporukama ali problem je da ja imam dijagnozu prijevremnog poroda i moram strogo mirovat. Vježbe koje su opisane bojim se ne spadaju u "strogo mirovanje". Moram se uzdat u neku višu silu...

----------


## Felix

a da pokusas s moxom ili homeopatijom? meni se beba okrenula na glavu nakon uzimanja homeopatije. moxa stapici su takodjer zgodna stvar, a oboje ide s mirovanjem.

----------


## dofra

A imaš kakvu preporuku kod koga za homeopatiju otići i kako nabaviti te štapiće....probat  ću što god....

----------


## Lady Grey

Dofra, i ja sam rodila u Vinogradskoj, beba je od 7. mjeseca bila na zadak. U Vinogradskoj je to indikacija za carski, barem je tako bilo prije 10 mjeseci kad sam ja rodila.

----------


## ms. ivy

lady grey, tebi je to bio prvi porod? dofra je napisala da je višerotka, to mijenja stvar.

ali uglavnom ovisi o liječniku i tvojoj situaciji (je li porod u terminu, veličina i položaj bebe, otvaraš li se i prije početka poroda...).

ja sam prije 6 godina rodila vaginalno u merkuru, nisu mi ni spominjali carski iako je generalni stav (na tečaju) bio zadak=carski.

----------


## dofra

Pa ja jučer bila privatno kod liječnice iz Vinogradske i ona kaže da zadat kod višerotki nije indikacija za carski niti u jednoj bolnici, već samo ako je zadak  plus još nešto. Pošto je moj mali procjenjen na 1900 grama u 31+tjednu i ona to procjenjuje kao normalnu bebu rekla je da će porod ako sve ostane ovako biti vaginalan.  A ponavljam dodala je da to nije lagan zahvat. Ma malo me tješi da ako sve skoro prvorotke šalju na carski valjda ima neki razglog zašto višerotke šalju na vaginalni. sad me najviše strah tih godišnjih odmora i prijevremnog poroda a doktorice mi nema tri tjedna....

----------


## ms. ivy

Razlog je taj što je tvoj grlić "dokazao" da se može u potpunosti otvoriti, dok se kod prvorotki to ne zna pouzdano.

A eto, ja sam rađala zadak kao prvorotka i porod mi je bio lagan i brz. Najgori dio je epiziotomija.

----------


## roman972

Ja sam svoje drugo dijete rodila na zadak u 37. tjednu, bilo je 3000 g i 47 cm, na Sv. Duhu. Bio je prisutan vrlo iskusan liječnik. Nije ni pomišljao na carski rez, rekao je da je to prirodni položaj, iako znatno rjeđi, jedino da se ne može izbjeći epiziotomija. U rađaoni sam bila neka 3 sata. Nisam taj porođaj doživjela ništa težim nego druga dva koja su bila normalna, na glavu.

----------


## Lady Grey

> lady grey, tebi je to bio prvi porod? dofra je napisala da je višerotka, to mijenja stvar.


Imaš pravo, previdjela sam činjenicu da je Dofra višerotka. Da, meni je to bio prvi porod. Bila sam naručena na hladni carski par dana nakon termina, ali smo (na moje veselje  :Smile:  ) imali prirodan početak poroda onda kad je naša djevojčica bila spremna za izlazak, pucanje vodenjaka par dana prije dogovorenog carskog. Kad sam priupitala za mogućnost vaginalnog poroda, odgovoreno mi je da u Vinogradskoj "to ne rade".

----------


## Cheerilee

Nisam našla sličnu temu (s novijim iskustvima...) pa je otvaram....

Dakle, ovo mi je treća trudnoća, beba je na zadak, u sjedećem položaju, maternica se  nije digla, sve skupa je jako nisko ukopano u zdjelici tak da ginica sumnja da će se okrenuti (znam da mogućnost postoji, ali ipak mala...)...
Sad mi je 28tj,
prvi porod (beba 3250g, porod trajao ni pola sata), drugi porod (beba 2850 isto sam brzo i lako rodila, nekih sat vremena...)....

Veli gin da pošto su prva dva poroda bila stvarno lagana da bi i ovaj mogao "lijepo  ići" bez obzira  na zadak....
S time da beba isto nebude velika, vjerojatno neću dočekati 40tj, već sam sada na terapiji jer sam se počela  otvarati....
Sad me zanimaju iskustva mama koje  su rodile svoje bebe na zadak!

----------


## valentine

I mene zanimaju novija iskustva poroda na zadak.

Ja sam 36+5 i beba je na zadak s time da je već sad procijenjena na 3850 g.
Kaže dr. da postoji mogućnost da se još okrene ali vrlo mala pošto je velika beba i više nema toliko mjesta za manevriranje.

Prva beba mi je bila dosta mala (3200 i 49 cm) a porod je trajao 9 sati, tak da sam sad dosta u strahu što me čeka.

----------


## oka

Mislim i da je kod mene bilo sa 28 tj. zna zadak, ali ubrzo se okrenuo tako da ti je još možda prerano za zaključke. 
Ali evo našla sam ti neke linkove pa da se za svaki slučaj pripremiš.  :Smile: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/57910-v...ighlight=zadak
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/36011-z...ighlight=zadak
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/28225-z...ighlight=zadak
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/3524-zadak?highlight=zadak
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/19759-v...ighlight=zadak
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/393-por...ighlight=zadak
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/21075-k...ighlight=zadak

----------


## leonax

Moj bebač se okrenuo na zadak pet dana nakon termina poroda,brzo me uputili u rodilište,gdje sam ležala i sa strepnjom čekala razvoj situacije,rečeno mi je da su to rijetki 
slučajevi da se beba okrene na zadak nakon termina,a kako je bio velika beba;4350 težak i 55 dug bila sam prilično uplašena.
Nakon tri dana opet okret,osjetila sam "potres" u stomaku,doktor pogledao na ultrazvuk i rekao;idemo brzo u rađaonu dok se mali opet ne predomisli,te dodao kako je bebač 
napravio veliku uslugu i meni i njima doktorima,usput su se međusobno čudili da se tako velika beba okrenula dva puta u nekoliko dana,nakon termina.
Sve prošlo u najboljem redu,tako da mislim do zadnjeg sve je moguće.

----------


## mara

ja ti isto preporučam moxu ili homeopatija
uguglaj akupunktura u trnoći i izbacit će ti centar za akupunkturu u Folnegovićevom, oni ti rade moxibustiju
a da te utješim, moja beba je u 31c tjednu bila na zadak, a sad 2 tjedna prije poroda se najnormalnije postavio sa glavicom dolje, a druga curka mi je bila u poprečnom položaju i najnormalnije se izokrenula do termina
htjedoh reći, da to što ti je dijete u 31 tj na zadak ne mora značiti apsolutno ništa

----------


## dofra

Hvala na svim savjetima i riječima podrške ali ( a sad za rubriku Vjerovali ili ne) mi za dva danaod tog pregleda bili naručeni na dexametazone u bolnicu i ja dan ranije osjetim da se beba okrenula. Tj. da budemo precizniji nisam osjetila okret već su udarci se ponovo vratili u područje iznad pupka i nije bilo više onog neugodnog osjećaja kad mi je bebač nogama pretpostavljam udarao u mjehur. I poveselim se naravno ali odlučih zamolit ću sutra doktoricu na prijemu u bolnicu da mi to pogleda. I tako dođoh ja na ta dva dana u bolnicu i zamolim doktoricu i ona pogleda i kaže:"Vama ne treba ultrazvuk, beba se vratila u položaj glavicom dolje". Doslovno mi pao kamen sa srca. Zanimljivo je da se on vrlo rano u ovoj trudnoći okrenuo na glavu ( ustavljeno je to već pregledom u 24. tjednu) i u 28. dr. kaže da ne očekuje da će se više okretat i kad tamo on u 31. na zadak. Uzeo mi je doslovno dvije godine života. No, sad puno sigurnije kročimo dalje jer osjećam da mogu prepoznati u kojem je položaju beba pa se nadam da će ovako i ostati.Hvala vam još jednom. Ima li potrebe za homeopatijom u smislu da se beba ponovno predomisli ili da jednostavno čekamo što nam vrijeme donese... Sad sam 32. tjedan...

----------


## Engls

"Gulim" 36 tjedan i bebili je uporno na zadak.Prvi porod je trajao malo duže,ali je prošao odlično.Samo 4 unutarnja šava,jer nisam imala trudove za izgon dovoljno često,čak niti sa dripom (najgušće svakih 6').Najradije bih rodila vaginalno, a da dijete ide prvo glavicom,no očito se moram pripremiti da možda i neće prvo glavicom.Frka me totalna!Kako da ja znam imaju li primalja i dr dovoljno iskustva sa tom vrstom poroda?

----------


## srecica

> Kako da ja znam imaju li primalja i dr dovoljno iskustva sa tom vrstom poroda?


Razgovaraj s nekim lijecnikom ili primaljom u bolnici koju si izabrala, neka ti kazu koje su mogucnosti, kakva im je praksa, ma sve sto ti padne na pamet, samo pitaj.

----------


## Engls

Razmišljala sam o tome,no pitanje je tko će biti u smjeni kada me ulove trudovi.Inaće, pripadam KBC Merkur,ali bih pod izgovorom prisutnosti supruga radije otišla u Vinogradsku. Kako se još nisam opredjelila,još uvijek samo tražim info mama koje su nedavno rodile. Toliko me frka da mi se opcija CR više ne čini tako mrska,ali zadak isto tako nije indikacija za CR.
Dakle,za sada znam da može biti sasvim "normalan" porod,ali isto tako i da je duži i teži te da je epiziotomija neizbježna.O kolikoj epi  se radi?Po difoltu ili samo ako zapne?

----------


## srecica

Zadak je moguc i bez epiziotomije, ali ne u lezecem ili polulezecem polozaju. Mislim da dosta ovisi o polozaju kolika ce biti epiziotomija, nadam se da ce se javiti netko sa iskustvom iz prve ruke pa reci vise o tome.

Naravno da ovisi o smjeni, ali mozes dobiti informaciju o tome kakav je stav rodilista opcenito, mozda te i upute na lijecnika koji ima vise iskustva unutar rodilista ... ne znam da li je to tako, ali tako bih ja napravila.

----------


## Engls

hvala s.

----------


## kahna

Uh, taman tema za mene
moja se gospodična od 20-og tjedna fino pripremila glavicom dolje
kadli iznenađenje na kontroli u 36-om tj. frajerica se okrenula na zadak
veli dr. da se može još zvrtiti jer je guza prema lijevo a ne u zdjelici
tako da se nadam da i bude
ali ako ne ne znam kaj mi je napraviti
odlučila sam se za VŽ i imam već uputnicu
zna li tko kakvi su oni u takvoj situaciji?
nisam se mislila javljati tamo dok ne krenu trudovi, ali ovo mi mjenja stvar
kad bi uopće onda trebala otići na neku kontrolu još?
gin mi ništa nije rekao, on je na go do 23.08

----------


## marta

U hrvatskim bolnicama zadak je s epiziotomijom, prema postupniku. Ne vjerujem da se to mijenjalo.

----------


## Engls

> U hrvatskim bolnicama zadak je s epiziotomijom, prema postupniku. Ne vjerujem da se to mijenjalo.


I još kada pridodam činjenicu da se porod radi u polusjedećem položaju....Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja sam prošli tjedan razgovarala s ginekologom koji radi u čakovečkom rodilištu, i veli da bi vaginalni porod (s obzirom na prva dva lagana poroda) mogao lijepo "proteći"...
Sljedeći tjedan idem na razgovor kod babice koja također radi u našem rodilištu pa budem i s njom o tome popričala....
Nekako mi se neda sad na carski (da me se ne shvati krivo, ako se mora CR mora se..) al voljela bih ipak vaginalno (pod to ne mislim na prirodni porod - bez lijekova i sl. uzet ću sve kaj nude protiv bolova...)....

----------


## Cheerilee

Porod (treći, prva  dva vag.) prije 38tj trudnoće +  beba na zadak guzom (manja od 3000g, možda oko2700-2800max) + stolčić?!
Nemoguća misija jel?

----------


## Cheerilee

Bila sam danas na kontroli, u 32.tj sam i beba se okrenula!
Sad je  glavicom dolje, nadam se da će tako i ostati!!!!!

----------


## ms. ivy

jutros se u vinogradskoj jako brzo i jako lijepo na zadak rodila jedna curica.  :Heart:  sat vremena od ulaska u rodilište.  :Smile:

----------


## Cheerilee

> jutros se u vinogradskoj jako brzo i jako lijepo na zadak rodila jedna curica.  sat vremena od ulaska u rodilište.




Ma krasno! :Very Happy:   :Klap: 
A tko je mama?

Kolko je bila velika beba?!

----------


## ms. ivy

mama ne piše na forumu, ali možda je nagovorim da napiše priču.  :Wink: 

malecka je teška 3060g.

----------


## valentine

> I mene zanimaju novija iskustva poroda na zadak.
> 
> Ja sam 36+5 i beba je na zadak s time da je već sad procijenjena na 3850 g.
> Kaže dr. da postoji mogućnost da se još okrene ali vrlo mala pošto je velika beba i više nema toliko mjesta za manevriranje.
> 
> Prva beba mi je bila dosta mala (3200 i 49 cm) a porod je trajao 9 sati, tak da sam sad dosta u strahu što me čeka.


Da se ja referiram na svoj post...

Meni je ipak učinjen CR na 38+1 jer je beba bila okrenuta na zadak ali u stavu nožicama + imala je malo preko 4 kg +  nije se ni spustila u zdjelicu. Sve je prošlo i više nego odlično.

Sa mnom je ležala cura, drugorotka, beba na zadak.
U bolnici joj je pukao vodenjak za dva i pol sata je rodila bebicu od 3550.
Jest da je imala 30-ak šavova...

----------


## ms. ivy

valentine, čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## valentine

> valentine, čestitam!


Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

Ja sam danas 40+1 a bebuška ne mrda
zadnja uzv procjena (u pon) je bila 4100
još sad vrijeme ide, ne znam baš šta bude s nama :/

Kakva su vam iskustva s uzv procjenama kilaže?

----------


## marta

Uvz procjene kilaze jako cesto fulaju i za 10-15%, a to je ogromna greska. Kahna, mislim da se s takvom procjenom kilaze ide na carski, bez obzira koji polozaj zatka beba zauzela. Al da ne bih ja tu gatala, najbolje ti je razgovarati s ginicem o tome. Problem kod zatka nije sama kilaza, tijelo bi izaslo, ali je problem sto s vecim tijelom u pravilu ide i veca glavica koja teze prolazi kroz zdjelicu. Moj Lovro (rodjen na zadak) je imao opseg glave po rodjenju 39cm i 3650g. Njegova glavica(glavurda?) nije imala vremena da se kosti preklope.

----------


## valentine

> Ja sam danas 40+1 a bebuška ne mrda
> zadnja uzv procjena (u pon) je bila 4100
> još sad vrijeme ide, ne znam baš šta bude s nama :/
> 
> Kakva su vam iskustva s uzv procjenama kilaže?


Meni je beba bila procijenjena najprije na 3850 g (10 dana prije poroda), dr. je odmah rekao da je to za CR jer je granica oko 3600 g.
3 dana prije poroda je procijenjena na 3700-3800, rodila se sa 4020 g.

Kahna, mislim da ćeš najvjerojatnije na CR s tom procjenom kilaže.

Sretno  :Smile: 

I da, ovo što kaže marta, najbitniji je u stvari opseg glavice, ali kod takve kilaže vjerojatnije je i glavica "malo veća".

----------


## DucaJoca

I moja beba je na zadak...od 32  nedelje sam radila sve moguce vezbice za okretanje bebice i nista nije pomoglo..sada smo 38 nedelja...bila sam cak i na vanjskom okretanju bebe i nisu postigli da je okrenu...taj dan posle tog zahvata nije me stomak boleo..a sutradan nisam mogla da ustenem iz kreveta kakvu sam upalu misica imala...imam zakazan carski rez za 21.09 a sve se potajno nadam da ce krenuti pre prirodno..inace moja bebica je sitna 2700gr je imala prosle nedelje...
 rInace druga mi je trudnoca a sina sam rodila prirodno i glavica je izasla prva..

Plasim se i prirodnog porodjaja i carskog reza...a blizi mi se..i sve se nadam okrenuce se ona....

veliki pozz od Duce iz Norveske

----------


## kahna

Čudno mi je da su ti zakazali CR ako si drugorotka i ako bebica nije velika.

Ja sam danas 41+1, curka je još uvijek na zadak i u dogovoru sa dr. Jukićem čekamo da krene samo pa ćemo odlučiti što i kako ćemo.
Zadnja UZV procjena je 4300 gr  :Grin:

----------


## DucaJoca

Ja sam ih pitala da li moze carski rez...i oni su rekli ako hoces..ja se mnogo plasim...i prirodnog porodjaja a pogotovo carskog reza..najgore od svega mi je sto nemam svoje misljenje...cr zakazan je 21.09. sve se potajno nadam krenuce malena i pre toga...

Svaka cast radjas velikog bebca a ja mrvicu  :Smile:  a sin mi je imao 3300gr. U Norveskoj hocee da furaju samo prirodan porodjaj..a opet njima se dopada ako npr. bebac krene sa nogicama nego samo guza prvo..pa kako cu ja to znati kako ce krenuti..ne plasim se ni seckanja dole ni nista najvise za njeno zdravlje...i koliko ce trajati porodjaj sa sinom je islo sporo 18h..ali sutradan sam se osecala kao nova..a cr opet je to operacija..pa oporavak...

HRVATSKI SAJTOVI SU ZAKON I MNOGO BOLJE SE INFORMISEM NA NJIMA. 
 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## liam

moj prvi porod je bio na zadak vaginalno i  cetvrti sada nedavno u os  bolnici iskusna doktorica i sve proslo za pet :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Kate J

moj prvi porod 2007. godine je bio također na zadak, prirodno, beba 2850 i 50 cm. bio je dug 13 sati trudova....sporo se spustala, ali je sve prošlo u redu. sada očekujem drugu curicu....dugo mi je bila zadak, ali na prošlom pregledu je bila glavom prema dolje..... sad sam u 34 tjednu i stalno se bojim da mi se ne vrati u zadak jer ima mnogo plodne vode i rita se.... Dr kaže da je ova beba krupnija od prve i da je za sada sve u redu. samo molim Boga da ostane glavom prema dolje tako da mogu roditi prirodno.....ako sam izdržala prvi put...izdržat ću i drugi....jer carski rez je ipak operacija i ne možeš na noge kad hoćeš, a oporavak nije kod svakoga isti......

----------


## kahna

Dužna sam javiti se ovdje, rodila sam 14.09. curka je ipak krenula sama, pukao mi je vodenjak.
Ipak je bio CR, beba 4180 gr i 52 cm.
Oporavak - odličan, pogotovo u odnosu na epiziotomiju na prvom porodu

----------


## marta

Super, to je najbolji scenario za za zadak s tom kilazom.

----------


## Kate J

Iskrene čestitke za rođene curice....meni je termin za 7 dana. nadam se da će sve biti u redu...Meni nije više zadak. Bogu hvala da se okrenula. Sada smo u iščekivanju. Dr misli da  će maksimalno imati 3,5 kg. Pozdrav......

----------


## ines31

Pozdrav, evo  ni ja ne znam iskreno šta da radim i mislim,!? Bebica je u 30 tt na uzv bila glavicom dole, no evo sad sa 36+3 na zadak, ima 3 kg, kontroliram se u Petrovoj i njihova reakcija (dr sa uzv i doktorice) kao da to nije ništa strašno da je kao mala beba i ako se ne okrene do 38 tt smatraju da trebam ići na vaginalni porod. Do sada se nisam iskreno ni bojala poroda, sad sam sva u strahu, ne za sebe nego za bebicu, znam da to sve može biti ok, ali ipak ja bi možda više željela CR iako sam više nego išta željela i sanjala o normalnom vaginalnom porodu, dugo smo čekali na našu bebicu.....

----------


## Neli

*ines31*, ja ušla u termin s dječačićem na zadak... prvi porod će mi biti, ali budući da je bebica veličine kao i tvoja, na SD ne vide indikaciju za CR, što si ni sama ne želim jer se nakon CR puno teže i duže oporavlja, i dojenje može ići teže... i ja na to gledam ovako: budem li se uredno otvarala i sve bilo OK - bebač ide van na izlaz na koji i treba, ne očekujem probleme upravo zbog njegove veličine. a s druge strane: bude li problema sa slabim trudovima, nedovoljnim otvaranjem - pa CR uvijek ostaje kao opcija, zar ne?

----------


## ines31

Je da CR ostaje uvijek opcija, ali ti si već u terminu s bebicom od 3 kg (ak sam dobro skužila) moj je sad u 36 tt imao 3 kg, pa me malo strah koliko još može dobiti u ovih zadnjih mjesec dana, a s obzirom na veličinu bebe i mogućnost komplikacija kod vaginalnog poroda na zadak sa većim bebicama zato ako  nam se bebica ne okrene iskreno ja ću tražiti CR! Pozdrav i  sretno draga Vama dvoma od nas dvoje! :Heart:

----------


## Neli

da, moj je sa 39 tjedana imao 3 kg... sad je vjerovatno negdje oko 3.2 - 3.3 kg, ne vjerujem da je više (danas smo 40+2), ali sutra ćemo ga malo zmjeriti na uzv pa ćemo znati točno.


ne sekiraj se, baš mi je dr. Habek prije koji tjedan bio rekao da su bez ikakvih teškoća vrlo lijepo porodili vaginalno prvorotku s bebicom od 3.5 kg. ali ukoliko želiš carski s bebicom na zadak, a prvorotka si - bez problema ćeš dogovoriti CR. dapače, većina prvorotki s takvim položajem bebe se odluči na CR i njima je to normalno.

sretno, ne sekiraj se jer će biti onako kako ti hoćeš, vidjet ćeš

kad sve prođe, javi makar na pp kako je bilo, može?

----------


## ines31

Naravno da se javim draga, ali molim te javi se i ti jer ipak mislim da ćeš prije mene dočekati svog malog muškarca! :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## Anvi

Postoje vježbe za okretanje bebe u položaj glavicom koje se mogu raditi poslije 36. tjedna. Nisu komplicirane niti fizički zahtjevne, a prema riječima babice od koje sam ih naučila, vrlo su uspješne i većina beba na zadak se nakon nekoliko dana okrene na glavicu. Radi se o slijedu od tri vježbe koje se rade jedna za drugom. Osim vježbi, ima još par "trikova" kako se bebu može nagovoriti na okretanje, dosta su zgodni. Ako nekog zanima, može na pp.

----------


## gorka

Anvi mislim da je o ovoj temi vec pricano na forumu, pa mislim da slobodno mozes ponoviti da te ne obasimaju pp-ovima  :Wink:

----------


## kahna

meni nisu pomogle ni vježbe niti moxa štapići
nadam se samo da će curka u budućnosti biti manje tvrdoglava  :Grin:

----------


## Anvi

gorka, ajde pls stavi link ako ga možeš naći, ne sjećam se da sam vidjela tu temu.

Evo, tu je opisana jedna vježba: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/ilana.m/turnbaby.htm

----------


## Anvi

kahna, jesi probala sa svjetlom i puštanjem muzike?
Što se tiče vježbi, treba biti vrlo, vrlo uporan (čitav dan!)

----------


## Neli

vježbala... "mačka položaj", noge na zid i jastuci pod guzu, puštala mu glazbu na donjem dijelu trbuha, mamila ga lampicom, upotrijebili dva homeopatska lijeka... i ništa! 
slažem se da treba pokušati, ali neke bebice jednostavno odbiju surađivati  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

ili se jednostavno moraju tako roditi  :Smile:

----------


## ines31

> ili se jednostavno moraju tako roditi



I ja vježbam sve moguće vježbe, mamljenje lampicom, muzika, ali mislim da ne bude ništa od toga, točno mi glavicu smjestio pod lijevo rebro i ni mrdnut, malo se ponekad preseli na desno, ali u pravilu je uvijek na lijevoj strani!

----------


## gorka

potpis na lutonjicu

----------


## Anvi

Sve je više beba okrenuto na zadak, a nekako ne vjerujem da je to zato jer ih se sve više želi roditi tako, bit će da i naš lifestyle ipak igra ulogu.  :Smile: 
Ne tako davno je položaj ženinog tijela u poslu i svakodnevnim aktivnostima  bio većinom prema naprijed, čineći od našeg trbuha nešto poput viseće ležaljke u kojoj je najudobniji položaj za bebu bio glava prema dolje, leđa prema van.
Danas dosta vremena provodimo zavaljene unatrag, a u tom položaju  više nije mamin trbuh udobna ležaljka nego su to mamina leđa, pa u skladu s time i bebe mijenjaju preferirani položaj u glava gore trbuh prema van.

Zanima me kako dugo ste pokušavale s vježbama za okretanje? Kad ste zaključile da beba ipak ne želi promijeniti položaj? Pitam to čisto iz razloga jer mi je primalja koja sa svojim trudnicama radi te vježbe rekla da je do sada u karijeri imala svega dva poroda na zadak jer joj se gotovo sve bebe nakon vježbanja okrenu. Te dvije su valjda fakat htjele van na zadak i nikako drugačije.  :Smile:

----------


## bfamily

> ali ukoliko želiš carski s bebicom na zadak, a prvorotka si - bez problema ćeš dogovoriti CR. dapače, većina prvorotki s takvim položajem bebe se odluči na CR i njima je to normalno.


Ovako sam i ja, ali nisu to baš u bolnici bez problema prihvatili, trebalo je dogovarati i moliti da se ipak obavi CR. I meni je to bila bolje opcija jer sam se užasno bojala poroda na zadak.

Kako god odlučiš i kako god ispadne želim ti lijep porod i zdravu bebicu.

----------


## ines31

Evo nas s kontrole 38+3, bebica i dalje s zatkom, ja otvorena za dva prsta do ovoja i glavice, tražila sam tj. molila danas dr. za carski, odgovor je da ću najvjerojatnije na carski ali kao ne može se dogovarat u 38 tjednu!? U ponedjeljak idem na CTG-u, danas isto radjen kažu da je odličan! Kao sad ću raditi sva 3-4 dana CTG, ali mi dr. nije rekla ni kad bi se mogao dogovorit carski, da li ima netko iskustva u svezi dogovora carskog u Petrovoj, tj. dali ako CTG pokaže ikakve trudove postoji mogućnost da me zadrže i dogovore carski?

----------


## Fidji

Za bebu je najbolje da se carski radi kad je potpuno zrela, tj. kad ona da signal za početak poroda, bilo da pukne vodenjak ili da krenu trudovi. Carskim u 38. tjednu joj itekako povećavaš šanse da se rodi nezrela.

----------


## ines31

Evo ja već 39+3, i dalje je bebica na zadak, radila novi uzv težina 3600 kg, procjena dr. je da to ide vaginalno s obzirom na veličinu moje zdjelice i građu, znači nisam uspjela dogovorit carski jer kao ne postoje indikacije za njega, eto nadam se  da ćemo ja i moj Markić uspjet  mati prirodni porod!

----------


## gorka

jel se ines javila od ovog posta jer joj je danas termin  :Heart:

----------


## ines31

Evo drage moje moj Marko stigao na termin, na kraju je ipak bio carski rez i moram reći da sam iskreno ipak sretna i zadovoljna što je tako završilo, nisu me ni pokušali porađati prirodno iako sam bila 7 cm otvorena, dr. je rekao odmah da idemo na carski i zbog veličine bebice koja je procjenjena na 3700 (rođen 3500)!  Veliki pozdrav svima

----------


## Anvi

Čestitam na prekrasnom dečkiću i lijepom porodu!  :Heart:

----------


## gorka

sad tek stigla na forum, pa cestitam i ja od srca! i najvaznije je da si ti zadovoljna i smirena  :Kiss:

----------


## paid

evo samo da se i ja javim ...ja sam 2008. rodila sinčića na carski.vaginalni mi niti jedan doktor nije dopustio.indikacije su bile zadak, bebač rodjen sa 4300 g.porod je sam krenuo,pukao vodenjak.više ginekologa mi je reklo da se ne bi prorodno mogao roditi zbog veličine, naročito glavice 38 cm, položaja bebe i veličine zdjelice. e da bila sam prvorotka.
maleni uopće nije mjenjao položaj, što je gin i predvidio s obziro ma veličinu i položaj neki koji je zauzeo iz kojega se bebe teško miču..eto, sada sam opet trudna pa čekamo razvoj dogadjaja, nekako mislim da mi ne gine opet carski iako bi ja jako volila roditi prirodno

----------


## Natke

Ja sam prije mjesec i pol (13.11.2010.) rodila Nea na zadak! Doduše, uslijedio je carski nakon 3 sata trudova kad su uvidjeli da se ne otvaram ni milimetra! Procjena djetetove težine je bila minimalno 4 kg, a ja mala da manja ne mogu biti (što zapravo ne znači ništa). Uzela sam spinalnu anesteziju i nije mi žao!!!!!! 
Kako vidim po iskustvima ostalih, većinom se radi carski kada je u pitanju veće dijete od nekog prosjeka!!

----------


## mali princ

Da podignem malo temu! Mi ulazimo u 33. tjedan i dalje smo na zadak! Napipavam mu glavicu ispod desnog rebra! Sljedeći tjedan idem na uzv pa se nadam kako će se frajer ipak okrenuti! Znam da ima još vremena....ali nekako me već počinje biti strah pri samoj pomisli na porod zadkom!  Ima li vas još??

----------


## ms. ivy

ja ću ti samo poželjeti sreću i napomenuti (opet) da porod zatkom nije bauk. tim više što si drugorotka pa ti neće apriori spominajti carski.  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Rade bi da nisam citala ovu temu...samo mi je jos vise probudila strahove...
Brine me sto je beba u istom polozaju odpocetka, na zadak. Zadnji pregled u 29. tj. pokazao je da nije velika beba, ginekologica je u trudnicku upisala zadak pod posebne napomene ali nista nije htjela komentirat kad sam ja konstatirala da se jos stigne okrenut. Ne okrece se, jako je aktivna ali je polozaj nekako dijagonalan, guza i noge su desno, osjecam da me udara po mjehuru i kad sjedim zulja me kod kosti zdjelice na desnoj strani. Ali glavu i ruke cesto osjecam i iznad pupka kad lezim, najcesce ipak s lijeve strane ispod rebra. Kao da mice gornji dio tijela vamo-tamo ali guza uporno ostaje dolje. Pregled mi je tek za 2 tj. i izludit cu dotad. Vode me ko trecerotku iako je prvi porod bio u 24. tj. i trajao je 73 sata. Drugi porod je bio brz, svega 4 sata, bez rezanja i pucanja a sin je bio 4060 grama i 53 dugacak. Rade bi na carski nego da imam 20 savova dolje iako sam pobornik prirodnog poroda. Uglavnom strah me, al nemojte nikom rec, samo vi znate...  :Smile:

----------


## mali princ

Koksy i meni se čini u zadnjih par dana da leži nekako više u stranu! Ja napipavam leđa sa desne strane pupka, tu gore je i glavica, a nogicama dobivam po lijevom jajniku! Počela sam sa onim čudnim položajima...dubim na glavi i tako to!  :Laughing: 
Vidjet ćemo na pregledu šta će reći! Ja sam još sljedeći tjedan kod svoje ginice, a onda krećem na SD!
I mantram u glavi..ima još vremena!!!  :Grin:

----------


## mravak

*koksy i mali princ*....... u istoj sam situaciji kao i vas dvije... glavica je stalno oko pupka... malo lijevo malo desno... nogice me udaraju po jajnicima i mjehuru .... a trebala bi rodit u KBC Rijeka...a oni forsiraju vaginalni porod na zadak... i nije mi baš svejedno....

----------


## CERES

Evo i nas, bebica je prvo bila poprijeko, a sad je ( dva  zadnja pregleda) na zadak, u 33. sam tjednu, prvorotka, teško smo došli do ove trudnoće i od kad mi je gin. rekla da u KBC Rijeka zadak nije indikacija za carski ( dok u svim drugim bolnicama u Hr i vani je!!!) prilično sam zabrinuta. Čitam da je vaginalni  porod  na zadak rizičniji, kompliciraniji, duže traje, sa obaveznim dripom i velikom epiziotomijom, bez mogućnosti epiduralne, jer se mora osjetiti svaki trud, bojim se za bebicu, glavica ide zadnja i može zapeti, ostati bez kisika...

*Mravak,* užasavam se tog forsiranja vaginalnog poroda u Rijeci, jer oni kao znaju, meni je to preveliki rizik za bebicu i odlučili smo se ( ako se ne okrene do 37. tjedna) idemo u 39. tjednu na elektivni carski u Privatno rodilište, gdje sam bila po drugo mišljenje i rekli su da imam inidikacije za carski...
Ako ima tko iskustvo vagionalnog na zadak iz Rijeke, please, neka podjeli s nama zabrinutima!

----------


## marta

Koksy, mozes probati homeopatiju ili akupunkturu za okretanje zadka. Inace, ako ti je i druga beba velika, tesko da ce te netko ganjati na vaginalni porod.

----------


## Dash

Rodila sam prije 10 dana u KBC-u Rijeka bebu od 3920g i 54 cm na zadak prirodnim putem i mogu samo reći da je to bilo prekrasno iskustvo!  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Drugorotka sam, prvo dijete sam rodila prirodno u Zg-u, bio je težak 4590g i 57cm i iako mi ni taj porod nije bio težak, ovaj drugi je bio pjesma koja je trajala 2 sata! 

Bojala sam se i iščitala svu literaturu o porodu na zadak, naišla na oprečna mišljenja, pogotovo jer se vani ne prakticira, osim u Nizozemskoj, a svi prijatelji su mi sugerirali da radije idem na carski jer je porod na zadak rizičan, težak, svatko zna nekog tko je rađao na zadak 16 sati; bla-bla... i takve priče...Bespotrebno zastrašivanje...

Mogu samo reći da sam nakon par dugih razgovora s liječnicima, njihovih detaljnih i iscrpnih objašnjenja o porodu takvog tipa, koji su btw izvrsni i znaju što rade, zaključila da sam u sigurnim rukama i da im vjerujem. Nije isto slušati liječnika koji nikad u životu nije porodio ženu na zadak ili nekog tko to stalno radi rutinski!! Većina liječnika nije nikad ni vidjela porod na zadak, a kamo li asistirala pri takvom porodu, pa je najlakše odmah reći da je takav položaj bebe indikacija za carski.

 Naravno da ni liječnici u Ri neće riskirati, porađaju na zadak ukoliko procijene da žena ima dovoljno široku zdjelicu, da beba nije prevelika, da nema rizika, a jako je bitna jačina trudova, brzina otvaranja, spuštanja bebe i drugi čimbenici. Ako sve štima, porod može proći brzinski kao moj! Na porodu su prisutna 3 liječnika i dvije babice i ekipa za carski je spremna ukoliko bude potrebno. 
Od prirodnog pucanja vodnjaka do držanja bebuške u rukama prošlo je 2 sata. Imala sam sreće da su mi trudovi odmah bili jaaaaaki, pa mi nije trebao drip, brzo sam se skroz otvorila, bebica se brzo spustila, a istisnula sam je u jednom trudu i izašla je na guzu.  :Smile:  Identičan je osjećaj kao kad dijete izlazi na glavicu i sam izgon ne boli. Rađena mi je epiziotomija koja je kod zadka obvezna, al nije prevelika i već sam 2 dana nakon poroda mogla bezbolno sjediti, što nije bio slučaj pri mom prvom porodu. Kad je dr rekao: 'evo guze vani', mislila sam da me očekuje još dugotrajno tiskanje, ali odmah nakon njegovih riječi sam začula plač i to je bio plač moje bebice!  :Smile: 

Beba je super zdrava i s njom je sve u najboljem redu. Pohvalila bi Riječki tim liječnika koji su stručni i primalja koje su divne!!

----------


## kljucic

Čestitam! I tebi i ekipi  :Smile:

----------


## ardnas

Dobro je kad pročitam ovako utješne poruke. Ja sam u 31 TT mali je na zadak za sada, ali nadam se da će se okrenuti.

----------


## koksy

Dash, cestitam, stvarno zvuci ko super brzi i predivan porod!

Ali ja sam ipak odahnula kad se bembo okrenuo glavom dolje, tocno sam osjetila i kad, jos sam mu i malo pomagala rukom, gurkala guzu i on se stvarno okrenuo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## koksy

> Dobro je kad pročitam ovako utješne poruke. Ja sam u 31 TT mali je na zadak za sada, ali nadam se da će se okrenuti.


Moj se okrenuo u 34. tako da jos ima nade za tebe!  :Smile:

----------


## Dash

Moja se bebačica okrenula glavicom dolje u 28.tjednu, da bi se vratila na zadak u 33. Unatoč vježbama koje sam redovito radila, ostala je u tom položaju jer joj je očito najviše odgovarao.  :Smile:  I ponavljam, cure, ne bojte se poroda na zadak!  :Smile:

----------


## lasica

mojoj sestri se bebač okrenuo na "normalno" noć prije zakazanog carskog u 42 tjednu.ima vremena,bitno je da ima dosta plodne vode.

----------


## ms. ivy

dash, prelijepo! čestitam.  :Smile:

----------


## smedja

Krasno iskustvo, bravo za tebe i rijecku ekipu  :Smile:

----------


## Dash

Hvala cure!  :Smile:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

dash, koja lijepa priča, svaka čast  :Smile:

----------


## IvanaR

Malo da podignem ovu prastaru temu. Beba se negde u 6 mesecu okrenula na zadak, sad sam u 37. nedelji, pa ako gospodin ne izvoli da se u poslednji čas predomisli i postavi kao 95% beba, ja bih najviše volela da se on rodi u spontanom vaginalnom porođaju. E sad pod pretpostavkom da se i u porodilištu sa tim slože, zanima me kako ste vi ocenile kada je vreme da se ode u porodilište? Ja sam na prvom porođaju sačekala da trudovi budu redovni na svakih 4-5 minuta i da to traje oko sat vremena, a onda se još nekih sat vremena razvlačila po kući pre nego što smo otišli u porodilište. E sad ovo je 2. porođaj, ali zatkom i znam da je tu otvaranje malo sporije.

----------


## Commawhite

Moja beba je cijelo vrijem bila u stavu zatkom, i valjda je to za njega bio najbolji položaj. Srećom smo  MM i ja bili dovoljno pametni da nikom to ne govorimo do pred sam kraj trudnoće jer su uslijedili milijuni savjeta i počela tješenja. Da nismo već odlučili da nas nije strah, nabili bi nam stres samo takav. U svakom slučaju, na termin su nas zadržali u KBCu Rijeka, kažu da im je takva praksa kod beba koja su na zadak. Skoro tjedan dana kasnije dali su mi gel jer mi je šećer bio granični, a beba procijenjena na oko 4 kile pa da se kao više ne deblja (pol kile su falili na kraju), a ja sam se počela otvarati i imala trudove - gotovo bezbolne, na svakih 10 minuta slijedećih 10 sati, ali sam ih sve prespavala :zubo: Nakon drugog nanošenja gela su počeli jaki trudovi koji su trajali možda pola sata, sat i onda mi je puknuo vodenjak i rodila sam nakon sat i pol. Ne znam koliko boli drugačiji porod, jer je ovo prvorođeni, ali mogu reći da ja koja baš i ne podnosim bol nisam ni vikala ni plakala i stvarno, da su bila dva unutra oba bih bez problema rodila. Uopće se ne treba bojati rađanja na zadak vaginalnim putem,to je najnormalniji porod, bez obzira na svakakve priče- Da, može se zakomplicirati, ali moože se i 'običan' porod zakomplicirati i ako čovjek krene razmišljati o tome što sve može poći naopako ...  Puno su nam pomogli doktori i sestre, ostala sam iznenađena koliko pozitivn energije i stručnosti, predivno iskustvo. Bili smo spremni na mogućnost carskog reza i to nam je bilo u redu, ipak treba misliti na bebu, al što se stava guzom tiče, pa bebi je to bolje, manje se izmučio, imao je mali hematom koji je prošao za pet dana, glavica savršena. Kako nam je rekla jedna sestra s perinatologije, 'pametan dečko, neće nikamo glavom kroz zid' :D
Uglavnom, samo sam htjela reći da porod na zadak, o našem iskustvu, uopće nije strašan (iako smo se malo prepali jer mu je prvo izašlo - jaje :D pa nismo znali što je to crveno ali onda je uslijedilo cijelo tijelo. Pitam se kakav predznak je to što prvo jajetom izašlo dijete van hihi)

----------


## anamix

malo podižem ovu temu. ja sam 36+3 i malac okrenut na zadak. planiram rađati u vinogradskoj pa me znaima ima li tko kakvo iskustvo od tamo. doktor je smiren i kaže da carski nije nužan kod drugorotki. ja sam se isprva uplašila, a sad se pomalo smirujem (iako nemam osjećaj da će se beba okrenuti), ali počinjem razmišljati da mi taj prirodni porod možda i nije takav bauk. iako mi uopće nije jasno kako dijete može na guzu izaci van  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Na guzu beba ne moze izaci, to je jedan od najopasnijih polozaja

----------


## sirius

Stav guzom ( kad guza krene prva) zove se potpuni zadak. Inače porod na zadak preporuča se uz minimalnu asistenciju ( najmanji broj intervencija). U svakom slučaju pitala bih porodnicara da li on ima iskustvo takvih poroda, koliko, i da li će on biti prisutan na porodu.

----------


## marta

> Na guzu beba ne moze izaci, to je jedan od najopasnijih polozaja


Ovo je potpuna dezinformacija.

----------


## marta

> malo podižem ovu temu. ja sam 36+3 i malac okrenut na zadak. planiram rađati u vinogradskoj pa me znaima ima li tko kakvo iskustvo od tamo. doktor je smiren i kaže da carski nije nužan kod drugorotki. ja sam se isprva uplašila, a sad se pomalo smirujem (iako nemam osjećaj da će se beba okrenuti), ali počinjem razmišljati da mi taj prirodni porod možda i nije takav bauk. iako mi uopće nije jasno kako dijete može na guzu izaci van


Beba izadje na guzu bez ikakavih problema. Treba izbjegavati intervencije i porodjaj zatka moze biti vrlo lagan. Bebina glavica dio tijela s najvecim opsegom, znaci guzica je u opsegu manja od glave i prolazi bez problema. Prvo se rodi guza, pa nozice, pa ruke i konacno glava. Mozes jos pokusati nagovoriti malca da se okrene na glavu, ima negdje topic s vjezbama. I ne trebas se plasiti zatka, to je samo varijacija na temu. Sretno.  :Smile:

----------


## mona

> Na guzu beba ne moze izaci, to je jedan od najopasnijih polozaja


ja sam tako rođena prije 35 godina
prvo guza pa noge i trup zajedno
i sve je prošlo ok

----------


## marta

Ma naravno. Tako se rodilo i moje drugo dijete. Nema tu nikakvog bauka.

----------


## mishekica

Je li situacija u kojoj idu prvo noge pa trup pa glava manje ili više nezgodna od ove kad je guza prva?

----------


## marta

Vise je nezgodan zadak na noge, ali samo teoretski, i to samo u situaciji ako noge krenu van prije nego je cerviks u potpunosti nestao. U tom slucaju beba moze zaglaviti na pol puta, ali to je uistinu opasno samo u slucaju neasistiranog poroda. 
Guza kao vodeci dio tijela je potpun zadak i najbolji slucaj.

----------


## ms. ivy

> Na guzu beba ne moze izaci, to je jedan od najopasnijih polozaja


???

bit će onda da smo marta i ja sanjale da smo rodile.

besmisleno je potjerati ženu na carski samo zato što je beba u položaju zatkom, i to drugorotku. u većini slučajeva potreban je samo iskusan porodničar za lagan i nekompliciran porod.

----------


## Anvi

> potreban je samo iskusan porodničar


Ovo je zapravo najveći problem kod poroda zatkom.

----------


## puntica

> Ovo je zapravo najveći problem kod poroda zatkom.


taj i to što se svi boje zatka. i, nažalost, jako je teško naći porodničara koji ima puno iskustva, jer ga nema kada i kako steći s obzirom da se veliki postotak zadaka riješi carskim rezom  :Sad: 
Kod zatka je isto jako važno biti u vertikalnom položaju, da omogućiš dijetetu što veći izlazni put, da izađe što lakše vani.

Moje drugo dijete se okrenulo na zadak par dana prije poroda (ili u samom porodu, ne znam bila je na glavu do 5 dana prije poroda, a onda, kad je krenula vani, krenula je na noge  :Shock:  ). Mogu samo reć da je meni taj porod bio puno lakši do prvog, dijete je izlazilo polako, bez da sam morala tiskati, i malo po malo pronašlo svoju put. Rodila sam je u položaju na koljenima, koji mi se nekako sam nametnuo (a kasnije sam čitala da je to najbolji položaj za porod zatka).
Ali moram reć da sam uz sebe SREČOM imala osobu s iskustvom zatka, pa je to veliki i najveći plus.

----------


## ms. ivy

> Ovo je zapravo najveći problem kod poroda zatkom.


da  :Sad:

----------


## puntica

Evo što kaže dr. Michel Odent o zatku i carskom rezu (bio je na 300tinjak vaginalnih poroda zatkom)


> *Položaj zatkom* (engl. breech presentation) predstavlja  najtipičniji primjer kako jedna objavljena studija, gotovo preko noći,  može utjecati na praksu rađanja diljem svijeta. Bez da imalo  pojednostavljujemo, možemo tvrditi da je prekretnica u povijesti  porođaja na zadak bila u listopadu 2000. godine. Toga je dana britanski  časopis Lancet_,_ jedan od najprestižnijih medicinskih časopisa na  svijetu, objavio rezultate opsežnog istraživanja koji je obuhvatio 121  bolnicu u 26 država svijeta. Ovo je istraživanje imalo veliku znanstvenu  vrijednost zato što je bilo napravljeno po načelu slučajnog odabira  ispitivačke skupine, što znači da su istraživači ždri****m podijelili  populaciju trudnica u dvije grupe (engl. randomised control trial). Na  taj način mogli su uspoređivati ishode poroda planiranog carskog reza i  ishode planiranog vaginalnog poroda na zadak. Istraživali su samo  potpuni položaj zatkom i nepotpuni položaj zatkom. Nepotpuni položaj  zatkom (engl. frank breech) znači da je guza predležeća čest, kukovi su  savinuti, a nožice ispružene u koljenima. Potpuni položaj zatkom (engl.  complete breech) znači da su i kukovi i nožice savinuti, ali nožice nisu  ispod bebine guze. Položaj nogama (engl. footling presentation), u  kojemu se jedna ili obje noge nalaze ispod guze, bili su isključeni iz  ovog istraživanja. 
>  Evo kako su autori ovog istraživanja saželi svoje zaključke: «Za  dijete koje se rađa u terminu i u položaju je zatka, planirani carski  rez je bolji nego planirani vaginalni porod, a ozbiljne komplikacije kod  majke slične su u obje skupine.»
> *Kao rezultat ovog istraživanja teško je danas naći porodničara  koji će prihvatiti odgovornost za porod bebe na zadak vaginalnim putem.*  Rutinski pristup je taj da se pokuša preokrenuti dijete 3 ili 4 tjedna  prije termina. Ako to ne uspije, predlaže se planirani carski rez. 
> *Uzmemo li u obzir rasprostranjenu zabludu vezanu uz fiziologiju  rađanja, moramo prihvatiti činjenicu da, ako je dijete u položaju  zatkom, danas je uglavnom bolje roditi carskim rezom nego pokušati  vaginalnim putem u prisutnosti neiskusnog i prestrašenog medicinskog  osoblja. To će tako vjerojatno još dugo ostati sve dok se temeljne  potrebe rodilja, osobito potreba za privatnošću, ponovo ne pronađu i  počnu uvažavati*. Postoje žene koje prihvaćaju carski rez, ali intuitivno ili racionalno osjećaju *da bi bilo povoljnije za bebu da se sačeka početak trudova.* Ovaj  stav dijele i mnogi pedijatri koji ističu da su rizici od tegoba dišnih  putova manji nakon carskog reza učinjenog nakon početka spontanih  trudova. Moramo imati na umu da je navodna prednost bolničkog rađanja  mogućnost izvođenja operacije u bilo koje vrijeme dana ili noći. Obično  se tvrdi da je hitan carski rez povezan s više komplikacija kod majke  nego dogovoreni carski rez. *Ali carski rez nakon što porod već započne* (eng. in-labour caesarean)*  treba se jasno razlučiti od hitnog carskog reza* (engl. emergency caesarean)*.*
>  Danas moramo također misliti na žene koje, unatoč svim  protivljenjima, žele izbjeći carski rez i pokušati roditi vaginalnim  putem. Mislim da je korisno proslijediti neka jednostavna pravila koja  sam postupno usvojio prisustvujući tristotinjak porođaja na zadak  vaginalnim putem (uključujući i dva poroda na zadak koja su se dogodila  kod kuće): 
>  ·         Najbolje moguće okruženje za porod jest ono koje isključuje  prisutnost bilo koje druge osobe, osim iskusne, majčinski brižne, tihe i  samozatajne babice koja se ne boji poroda na zadak. 
>  ·         Prvo porođajno doba je ispit, proba. Ako je taj dio poroda  bez zapreka, moguć je lagan i brz vaginalni porod. Ako je prva faza duga  i teška, treba izabrati carski rez bez odgode, prije točke na kojoj  više nema povratka. 
>  ·         Budući je prvo porođajno doba proba, važno je da se umjetno ne olakšava, bilo lijekovima, bilo uranjanjem u vodu. 
>  ·         Nakon točke bez povratka, privatnost ostaje ključna stvar.  Prioritet je učiniti porod jednostavnim i brzim koliko god je to moguće.  Čak je i slušanje otkucaja bebinog srca beskorisno i kontraproduktivno  ometanje. Osnovni cilj trebao bi biti stvaranje uvjeta za snažan refleks  istiskivanja fetusa. 
> ...


 http://www.roda.hr/article/read/dr-m...-rez-drugi-dio

----------


## Beti3

Voljela bih napisati par riječi da objasnim neke navode u citatu.




> tihe i  samozatajne babice koja se ne boji poroda na zadak.


Kad buduća mama koju očekuje porod na zadak pročita ovo, upita se: čega bi se to babica morala bojati?




> Nakon točke bez povratka,


Pa onda o točci bez povratka. Zna li rodilja što je to, kakav povratak?




> Osnovni cilj trebao bi biti stvaranje uvjeta za snažan refleks  istiskivanja fetusa.


I onda ovo.

Sad par jednostavnih riječi. Porod na zadak je moguć vaginalno. No, treba vidjeti da li su mama i beba u dobroj kondiciji. Treba znati mjere porođajnog kanala, naročito otvor mamine zdjelice i promjer bebine glavice. I mama mora imati *veliku motivaciju* za vaginalni porod, naročito prvorotka. Mora biti svjesna da će porod trajati duže, a da će na kraju trebati puno snage da bebu istisne unutar tri do najviše pet minuta od trenutka kad izađu kukovi. Naravno da će babica i liječnici pomoći. No, mama mora znati da će sama odraditi najveći dio posla. Mora biti sigurna da to može i da ju* ništa neće omesti.*

Ovo o tome da se babica ne smije bojati je zato jer ona mora okretati bebičino tijelo, dok je još glavica u mami, onom putanjom da se najlakše rodi. Mora majušne nožice, pa ručice izvući kraj bebinog tijela. I, da bi se glavica lako rodila, mora joj pomoći, pazeći na to majušno biće. Mogu ja još detaljnije sam postupak, ali valjda je dovoljno.

Još o točci bez povratka. To je onaj čas kad je tijelo vani, bebina glavica u koštanom dijelu porodnog kanala i, prekasno je za carski rez. 

Mislim da je kod poroda na zadak najvažnije da mama i babica savršeno surađuju, disati kad treba, tiskati kad treba. Ako mama može to u trudovima, ne treba uopće razmišljati i treba ići na vaginalni porod. No, ako sumnja da će se pogubiti, da neće imati snage...treba ipak razgovarati unaprijed sa liječnikom, pitati što i kako, i ozbiljno uzeti u obzir carski rez.
U riječkom rodilištu porod na zadak nije problem i uglavnom se ide na vaginalni, ako je sve ostalo OK.

Ah, da uvjeti za snažan refleks istiskivanja. On dolazi na samom kraju, treba svom snagom istisnuti glavicu, nakon što je već mami svega dosta. Mora se uzeti u obzir da će možda nekoga uloviti panika, da će netko zavikati, a mamu ne smije ništa ometati. Vjerujem da se u rodilištima misli na to i da stvore uvjete da je mami idealno. Ako to nisu u mogućnosti, malo im znači svo znanje.

----------


## ms. ivy

beti, ti si rodila na zadak?

----------


## ms. ivy

ja sam rodila svoje prvo dijete na zadak. 2 i pol sata nakon prvog  truda. s dripom i ctg-om, bez kretanja do pred kraj. teško da su to  idealni uvjeti po bilo čijim kriterijima. i taj mi je porod subjektivno  puno lakši i ljepši od drugog, u kojem je beba bila okrenuta na glavicu i  provela sam jedva 1h u rađaoni. u izgonu sam imala potpunu kontrolu i  fokus i dijete je izašlo u 2 truda. potpuno zdravo i bez ikakvih  komplikacija. najgora je od svega bila epiziotomija od puuno šavova.  liječnik me na porodu vidio prvi put. primarijus iz nadslužbe je bio  prisutan, nije radio ništa osim smetanja meni i prigovaranja doktoru.  pedijatrica i pedijatrijske sestre su preuzele bebu umjesto primalje, ali je sve bilo ok.

ne razumijem čemu služi nepotrebno zaplašivanje trudnica.

----------


## Beti3

Ti si imala potpunu kontrolu i fokus. TO je bitno. Ne ponašaju se sve trudnice u porodu jednako. One koje ne žele znati kako je, i ne čitaju. Nekome baš znanje daje hrabrost.
Zar misliš da moj ili neki drugi postovi pleše trudnice? 
Ne, nemam osobni doživljaj poroda na zadak.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Beti fakat  mjere porođajnog kanala, fokus u porodu... biraš sve stvari koje se ne mogu mjeriti sa ikakvom preciznošću.  Ali to je čar tvojih postova :/

Ina May Gaskin je puno pričala o zadku kad je bila tu prošle godine, treba puno iskustva sa time da bi se zdr djelatnici osjećali ok kad ga vide.  Oko 3% djece su u terminu u stavu zadkom, a kod nas (i u mnogim zemljama koje imaju resurse za to) se u ogromnoj večini rađaju CR-om tako da mlađi zdr djelatnici nemaju baš prilike ih vidjeti uopće.  Ima par mjesta u HR gdje porod na zadak nije odmah indikacija za CR, jedno od tih mjesta je KBC Rijeka, ali moraju ti se posložiti zvijezde da su pravi ljudi u smjeni kad porod krene.

Strah od zadka je zapravo počeo nakon tzv Hannah studije (ili TBT, Term Breech Trial) koja je izašla 2002. godine i nakon koje odmah skoro sva djeca u stavom zadak u razvijenom svijetu su se počeli rađati skoro pa isključivo CR-om.  Studija je diskreditirana zbog metodologije u nekoliko navrata (i dvije godine nakon objave su rezultati potpuno promjenjeni) ali nažalost posljedice na sustav ostaju.  Ina May je dala zanimljivu usporedbu da ne bismo dopustili da, zbog mogućnost korištenja autopilota sve nove pilote učimo isključivo i samo autopilot, niti bismo dopustili da se zbog mogućnost korištenja AutoCAD-a dopustimo da inženjeri građevine više ne uče izračunati statiku zgrade, ali fakat dopuštamo da porodništvo izgubi ono što toj struci najviše treba, a to je znanje kako hendlati situacije koje su manje učestale poput porod zadkom.

Postoje u svijetu i pokreti da se zadak opet počinje smatrati varijacijom normale a ne znak za uzbunu, poput ove godišnje konferencije.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> _PREMODA:  Antidote to the Term Breech Trial?Sophie Alexander (Belgium)_ The PREMODA trial in France and Belgium mirrored the Term Breech  Trial in its definitions of morbidity and mortality, yet the PREMODA  outcomes were vastly better and *support a policy of  maintenance of  breech birth skills*. Dr. Alexander, leader of the Belgian center, will  explain the differences and discuss the current state of breech birth in  Europe.


Evo poveznicu na PREMODA studiju.

----------


## ms. ivy

beti, nijedna trudnica ne bi trebala doći na porod unezvjerena i u strahu da "neće moći", a za početak ih ne bi trebalo u trudnoći plašiti nego informirati i osnaživati. to se odnosi na sve, od svekrva do ginekologa.

----------


## marta

Zadak JESTE varijacija normale i dijete ce se roditi vaginalno bez problema. 
Procjena velicine zdjelice nije nikakva znanstvena nego vrlo subjektivna metoda jer se ne moze procijeniti koliko ce se zdjelica u porodu zapravo rasiriti. Oni ju mogu mjeriti, sto je takodjer subjektivno i podlozno prevelikom mogucem odstupanju za moj inzenjerski nos, samo u periodu prije poroda sto je u potpunosti promaseno. To je ko kad procjenis volumen koji ce ti kruh doseci u pecnici bez da znas koliko je kvasca unutra, ima li secera i jesu li ga dobro izmijesili. Jednostavno ima previse nepoznanica. 
Moje osobno iskustvo je da sam rodila dijete (na zadak) s opsegom glave 39.5 cm, a nosim hlace s djecjeg odjela, znam i 14 obuc... Meni je taj porod bio fizicki lak, ali su me umaltretirali propisno s glupostima.

----------


## mishekica

> beti, nijedna trudnica ne bi trebala doći na porod unezvjerena i u strahu da "neće moći", a za početak ih ne bi trebalo u trudnoći plašiti nego informirati i osnaživati. to se odnosi na sve, od svekrva do ginekologa.


X

Svo moje informiranje o porodu vezano je uz knjige, ovaj forum i nekolicinu prijateljica.
Svekrva ima stav da svi u svemu pretjeruju i ako su mogle tolike žene prije nas, zašto i mi (današnje mlade žene) ne bismo mogle.  :Grin: 
Većina kolegica i prijateljica smatra da medicina napreduje s razlogom te da mi, koje planiramo odbiti sva ta čudesa (naravno, ako sve bude išlo kako treba), samo nešto glumatamo i izvodimo bijesne gliste.
Ginekolog me nijedan nije nimalo informirao o bilo čemu vezanom za porođaj. Vidjet ćemo kad krenem na preglede u bolnicu hoću li tamo dobiti nekakvu informaciju...  :neznam:

----------


## Ayan

što ustvari znači ovo "točka bez povratka" u širem smislu, mislim da nisam baš razumijela?
kolika je vjerojatnost da će se zbog nestručnog vođenja ovakvog poroda dogoditi komplikacije, npr. što u slučaju da se beba zaglavi unutra, koliko često ovakvo nešto završava smrću bebe?

p.s. potpis na mishekicu - ne brini meni svi sole pamet i stekla sam reputaciju razmažene žene jer im nije jasno što to fali u vođenju poroda, i zbog čega ne želim rađati ovako kako sve ostale žene rađaju. čak su mi rekli da će me vjerojatno izbaciti iz bolnice, jer ću 100 % nekom doktoru dići živac, trebam biti poslušna jer oni ne vole da im se proturiječi, (izjava moje mame). hvala bogu jedino na tome da su mi iskustva o porodima šira od knjiga i foruma.

----------


## Beti3

> koliko često ovakvo nešto završava smrću bebe?


Znaš ča, dovoljno je da samo jednom završi smrću bebe! Samo jednom! Jer to ti promijeni čitav budući život. Čitav. I cijeloj obitelji. Cijeloj.

I da, nemojte me pitati imam li osobni doživljaj smrti djeteta u porodu.

----------


## ardnas

Ovako
Beba mi je bila na zadak cilu trudnocu; na guzu. Vodenjak puknuo i 36+3 trudovi u roku sat dva. Odmah na sv duh. Moja anamneza 2 spontana, prvorodka, 36 god. Razmisljali su se samo kratko da li bi me porodili na zadak, ali kad su sve zbrojili, doktor je rekao da necemo riskirati i bio je hitan carski. 
Samo da napomenem da nisam bila neinformirana, znala sam u svakom trenu sto mi rade.
Nekada nije moguce sve isplanirati i roditi vaginalno.

----------


## marta

> Ovako
> Beba mi je bila na zadak cilu trudnocu; na guzu. Vodenjak puknuo i 36+3 trudovi u roku sat dva. Odmah na sv duh. Moja anamneza 2 spontana, prvorodka, 36 god. Razmisljali su se samo kratko da li bi me porodili na zadak, ali kad su sve zbrojili, doktor je rekao da necemo riskirati i bio je hitan carski. 
> Samo da napomenem da nisam bila neinformirana, znala sam u svakom trenu sto mi rade.
> Nekada nije moguce sve isplanirati i roditi vaginalno.


Niti jedan porodjaj se ne moze isplanirati i sasvim je u redu sto su kod tebe puhali na hladno. To nitko ne dovodi u pitanje. Ali nije u redu plašiti žene zatkom ko djecu babarogom. 




> kolika je vjerojatnost da će se zbog nestručnog vođenja ovakvog poroda  dogoditi komplikacije, npr. što u slučaju da se beba zaglavi unutra,  koliko često ovakvo nešto završava smrću bebe?


U slucaju asistiranog poroda, mislim da je šansa za ovaj scenario nikakva. 

Točka  bez povratka bi bila onaj trenutak u porodu nakon kojega se vise ne  moze pormijeniti nacin porodjaja. Rekla bih da svaki porodjaj ima točku  bez povratka, ali kod rijetkih poroda ta tocka nije dobra točka, nego  trenutak u kojem krece sranje koje se vise vjerojatno ne može nikako  sanirati. Vrlo rijetka pojava.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Beti, ono što ti nažalost nikako da shvatiš je da tvoje iskustvo, koje je bilo tužno i loše i zbog kojeg ti i tvoji danas i svaki dan osjećaš posljedice (nažalost), ne može i ne smije biti temelj svakog savjeta kojeg daješ, niti smije biti temelj javnozdravstvene politike odnosno smjernice skrbi.

----------


## anamix

marta i my.ivy hvala na savjetima i što ste bar ukratko podijelile svoje iskustvo sa mnom. sutra opet idem na pregled (ravno su 37 tj.) pa ću malo detaljnije ispitati doktora o svim prednostima i manama. prvi put sam rađala 12 sati, svo vrijeme uz drip što baš i nije bila neka sreća, ali ne osjećam baš neki strašan strah od ovog poroda. više je to strah-neznanje nego strah da će se nešto strašno dogoditi. ali da, niti u jednom trenu se nisam sjetila pitati doktora ima li on osobno iskustva s porodom na zadak što bi mi sigurno olakšalo (ili otežalo) trenutnu situaciju. u svakom slučaju, trenutno sam u stavu da kakav god porod bio - carski ili prirodni ne mislim raditi osobnu dramu već upravo ono što savjetujete maksimalno se koncentrirati i pustiti tijelu i prirodi da obave što moraju  :Smile:

----------


## Anvi

> ali da, niti u jednom trenu se nisam sjetila pitati doktora ima li on osobno iskustva s porodom na zadak što bi mi sigurno olakšalo (ili otežalo) trenutnu situaciju. u svakom slučaju, trenutno sam u stavu da kakav god porod bio - carski ili prirodni ne mislim raditi osobnu dramu već upravo ono što savjetujete maksimalno se koncentrirati i pustiti tijelu i prirodi da obave što moraju


Ima li baš taj doktor iskustva ili ne s porodom na zadak je manje bitno, osim ako ti neće baš on biti na porodu.
Važno je saznati kakva je praksa u rodilištu. Pitaj ih koliko su imali u protekloj godini poroda na zadak, koliko ih je od toga dovršeno CR, što uobičajeno rade kod poroda na zadak (hoće li ti dati da se krećeš, možeš li roditi uspravno...). Ako će ti on biti na porodu, pitaj ga za njegovu osobnu statistiku: koliko je porodio zadaka, na koji način, je li bilo kakvih poteškoća...
Čak i ako ti ovakva pitanja izgledaju besmislena (jer znamo, jelte, kakva su nam rodilišta i da ne možemo bogznakaj očekivati), dobro je da pitaš, da se informiraš i tražiš odgovore, jer će onda i porodničari s vremenom mijenjati svoj stav i odnos prema rodiljama, i što nam je svakako cilj - prema porodu zatkom.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

*Anamix*, možda da pitaš ako ima u tom rodilištu liječnika/cu koji/a ima iskustva sa zadkom, da li bi ta osoba bila voljna/željna doći u rodilište kad tebi krene porod ako nije u smjeni? Mnogima nije bed, jer zadak prilika da budu na porodu gdje njihova iskustva i znanje fakat mogu napredovati.

----------


## ardnas

Danci ovo je malo SF za naše bolnice
Dr koji nije u smjeni NE SMIJE biti na porodu, a ne daj Bože nešto se zakomplicira može biti kazneno gonjen... tako da otpada ovo što si napisala

----------


## marta

Ardnas, u nasim bolnicama je svasta SF, ali to da doktor van smjene bude u bolnici je miljama daleko od toga da je nesto cudnovato i zakonom kaznjivo.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Mislim da bi ovako nešto bila iznimka, koja bi se trebala dogovoriti interno na više nivoa ali vjerujem da bi se našlo sluha za tako nešto, jer će i druge kolege nešto naučiti.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ardnas, jel ti možda govoriš o onim slučajevima gdje je u smjeni (i odgovoran za trudnicu) bio i liječnik koji nije bio zaposlenik bolnice? to je sad zabranjeno.

----------


## marta

Na mom porodu se nacrtalo njih preko nekoliko tamo. Sasvim sigurno nisu svi bili u smjeni u rodilistvu.

----------


## ardnas

> ardnas, jel ti možda govoriš o onim slučajevima gdje je u smjeni (i odgovoran za trudnicu) bio i liječnik koji nije bio zaposlenik bolnice? to je sad zabranjeno.


pogotovo to

ali dr koji nije u smjeni ne smije biti u bolnici...pogotovo na porodu

----------


## BusyBee

Moj je malac do gotovo samog kraja bio smjesten na zadak.
Raspitivala sam se i pripremala za vaginalni porod (uzasavam se i pomisli o carskom zbog nekih svojih brija o anesteziji) i na kraju zakljucila da u pulskom i rijeckom rodilistu, bez garancije (ja nisam imala) da mi na porodu bude prisutan porodnicar s iskustvom poroda na zadak i bez sanse da izbjegnem lezeci polozaj, drip i epiziotomiju (tada, 2008. to su bili njihovi uvjeti da probamo vaginalno), idem na carski.
Znala sam da su ivy i marta imale pozitivna iskustva, ali ja se nisam osjecala sigurnom i to mi je prevagnulo.

Medjutim, neka od tehnika kojima sam ga pokusala okrenuti je uspjela i on je u 40. tjednu na UZV bio okrenut glavom dolje.

----------


## anamix

busybee bi li i meni otkrila neke od tih tehnika? našla sam ponešto vježbica na netu, ali se ne čine baš učinkovite. ja konkretno planiram rađati u vinogradskoj i njihova je praksa da višerotke (meni je ovo druga trudnoća) rađaju prirodno ukoliko je dijete manje od 3800 g. 50 posto zadačkih poroda završava ipak na carskom. doktor koji mene vodi kaže da ima iskustva kao i većina liječnika, a njihova je praksa da liječnik bez ili s malo iskustva zove druge kolege ili ako je to neizvedivo ide na carski. u načelu je praksa da se zadak gleda kao normalna trudnoća. e sad, naravno da i ja brinem o mogućim komplikacijama i da prije svega želim da mi se dijete okrene ili da bude manje pa da sve prođe sa što manje poteškoća. a opet imam dana kad bi najrađe platila carski i bok iako sam svjesna da to baš i nije zafrkancija, a i nisam tip koji će juriti na carski bez muke. novi pregled mi je u pon pa ću vas izvještavati  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Anamix, da je ijedan moj razgovor s ginekolozima u rodilistu bio intoniran ovako kako ti pises, vjerujem da mi ne bi bilo ni neugodno, a kamoli da bih se osjecala nesigurnom. Nasi su svi razgovori kretali otprilike: zadak-obavezno carski (bezuvjetno) pa na moje inzistiranje se otvarala opcija vaginalnog, ali uz uvjete za koje sam citala da ipak smanjuju uspjeh i povecavaju rizik (iskljucivo lezanje na ledjima, drip i obavezna epiziotomija) i naravno, procjenjivali su ga kao krupnu bebu (jer je prva cura bila 3960g), a on je bio jako dug, ali i jako mrsav. Toliko o preciznosti mjerenja.

Ja sam dosta lezala sa zdjelicom u zraku, cesto mi je moja prvorodjena svijetlila (iz zezancije) medju noge  :Wink:  dok sam bila zdjelicom u zraku i pjevala mu "hej ti tamo, okreni se ovamo" (ok, ovo nije priznata tehnika), imala sam isprintanu sliku bebe spremne na porod, okrenute glavom dolje i cesto sam si to vizualizirala da je tako i kod nas i "razgovarala" s djetetom da je ok da se rodi kakvim god iskustvom je njemu potrebno, ali da ce nam i jednom i drugom biti lakse ako se okrene i porod bude uobicajen i s najmanje preduvjeta da se komplicira, kako je bilo ljeto, cesto sam ronila, tj. zaranjala u vodu okomito (to sam citala da su neke zene i u bazenima radile sa svrhom okretanja djeteta).. ostala mi je jos bila homeopatska Pulsatilla koja okrece dijete, ali me nakon svih ovih tehnika bilo strah popiti je da ga ne okrene natrag na zadak, ako se okrenuo glavom  :Laughing:  pa sam je ostavila za nakon UZV pregleda koji je pokazao da se stvarno okrenuo.

----------


## mishekica

> Ja sam dosta lezala sa zdjelicom u zraku, cesto mi je moja prvorodjena svijetlila (iz zezancije) medju noge  dok sam bila zdjelicom u zraku i pjevala mu "hej ti tamo, okreni se ovamo" (ok, ovo nije priznata tehnika)


 :Laughing:  Zakon!

Ima ovo na portalu...

Meni je na zadnjem pregledu beba bila okrenuta glavom prema dolje pa sad ne znam ako bih (za svaki slučaj) nastavila raditi ovu drugu vježbu (lice dolje, kukovi u zrak), bi li to moglo uzrokovati preokretanje pa da na kraju završi na zatku zbog toga.  :Confused:

----------


## Superman

Ako smijem ovdje uskočiti s jednim pitanjem (iz čiste znatiželje): Mame koje ste iskusile okretanje bebe u visokom stupnju trudnoće, jeste li osjetile/prepoznale baš taj trenutak kad se beba okrenula?

----------


## mishekica

> ...jeste li osjetile/prepoznale baš taj trenutak kad se beba okrenula?


Neke su pisale da su osjetile. Ja nisam. Samo sam u jednom trenutku počela osjećati da mi uporno zabija nogu u jetru i da mi se trbuh vizualno spustio pa sam zaključila - beba je okrenuta glavom prema dolje i nema druge. I bi tako.  :Smile:

----------


## kljucic

> Ako smijem ovdje uskočiti s jednim pitanjem (iz čiste znatiželje): Mame koje ste iskusile okretanje bebe u visokom stupnju trudnoće, jeste li osjetile/prepoznale baš taj trenutak kad se beba okrenula?


David se okrenuo u 39. tj. I točno sam osjetila okret u noći s pon/uto jer to nije bilo uobičajeno njegovo mrdanje i migoljenje.

----------


## Deaedi

> ja sam tako rođena prije 35 godina
> prvo guza pa noge i trup zajedno
> i sve je prošlo ok


Pa meni je doktor rekao da su stav guzom (tzv. poprečni položaj) i stav ramenom praktički nemogući za vaginalni porod.

----------


## Deaedi

> Beti, ono što ti nažalost nikako da shvatiš je da tvoje iskustvo, koje je bilo tužno i loše i zbog kojeg ti i tvoji danas i svaki dan osjećaš posljedice (nažalost), ne može i ne smije biti temelj svakog savjeta kojeg daješ, niti smije biti temelj javnozdravstvene politike odnosno smjernice skrbi.



Isto vrijedi i za nečije pozitivno i dobro iskustvo: kako je netko imao nesreću, tako je netko drugi imao sreću...Ni jedno ni drugo nisu temelj za davanje savjeta.

----------


## marta

Deaedi, stav guzom i poprecno polozaj nisu isto. Guza na zadak je najbolji polozaj zatkom a poprecni polozaj je onaj u kojem dijte ledjima lezi na cerviksu i za taj polozaj je indiciran CR.

----------


## marta

Moj se okrenuo uz pomoc akupunkture, tocnije moxa stapica, da bi se kasnije opet vratio, pa sam odustala od drugih pokusaja.

----------


## Deaedi

> ja sam tako rođena prije 35 godina
> prvo guza pa noge i trup zajedno
> i sve je prošlo ok


Uh, kako to misliš, izašla si kao preklopljena? Jel to fizički moguće, i za bebu i za mamu?

----------


## ms. ivy

šališ se?  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> šališ se?


ne, zašto, ozbiljno pitam?

----------


## BusyBee

Ja nisam osjetila okretanje.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

pa zadak je tako da dijete izađe guzom, nogice ispod sklopljene.

----------


## BusyBee

Nevjerojatno, ali upravo sam na fejsu naletjela na predivan video poroda zatkom u kojem se vidi kako porodnicar pomaze djetetu kod izlaska glave upravo onako kako je Ina May Gaskin opisivala. Naime, ponekad glavica ostane u ravnom ili malo podignutom polozaju pa zaglavi i onda je potrebno rukom njezno potegnuti bradu djeteta prema prsima kako bi glavica skliznula van.
Prekrasno! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqw5tApIbHI

----------


## ms. ivy

> ne, zašto, ozbiljno pitam?


oprosti, mislila sam da svaka trudnica s bebom na zadak poznaje varijante. zadak s nožicama ispruženm uz glavu je tzv. frank breech, najpovoljnija varijanta zatka jer guza ide prva i efikasno otvara porođajni kanal, a i mali je rizik od prolapsa pupkovine ako vodenjak pukne rano. što se tiče poroda, odlično.

manje je ugodno kad beba u trbuhu počne veselo skakutati po maminom mjehuru i gurati je nožicama pod rebra.  :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

> Isto vrijedi i za nečije pozitivno i dobro iskustvo: kako je netko imao nesreću, tako je netko drugi imao sreću...Ni jedno ni drugo nisu temelj za davanje savjeta.


ali ako znaš da su se prije četrdesetak godina djeca tako rađala pod normalno i bez velike parade, zapitaš se.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Moja je mama rođena na zadak prije 50-ak godina u Puli, primalja je skužila da je guza ne glava a liječnik nije vjerovao, i eto ti mame van na guzu.  Baka osjeti epiziotomiju (koja vjerojatno nije bila potrebna nego je doktor se us__o kad je skužio da je primalja u pravu i da ide zadak) dan danas :/

----------


## Deaedi

> ali ako znaš da su se prije četrdesetak godina djeca tako rađala pod normalno i bez velike parade, zapitaš se.


Da, ali je tada bila puno veca smrtnost i rodilja i beba, zar ne?

----------


## marta

> Da, ali je tada bila puno veca smrtnost i rodilja i beba, zar ne?


Deaedi, nije to imalo previse veze sa zatkom. Uostalom djeca se i danas radjaju vaginalno na zadak bez problema. Jednostavno si pomijesala kruske i jabuke, tj. zadak i poprecni polozaj. 

Bebu u poprečnom polozaju nije moguce vaginalno roditi. To je ovaj polozaj: http://www.riversideonline.com/sourc...horizontal.jpg
Kod tog polozaja vodeci dio tijela (onaj koji je na cerviksu) je najcesce rame, a to ne ide vaginalno. Moze se u trudnoci pokusati vanjski okret, ali u porodu se uviejk ide na carski.

Na ilustraciji: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/_E...YIU/breech.jpg
su prikazani razni polozaji zatka. 

Na  ilustraciji:  http://intranet.tdmu.edu.ua/data/kaf...s/image006.gif

su prikazane faze poroda zatka. 

Na fotografiji: http://pinterest.com/pin/80572280803649480/
je zadak (frank breech) u porodu. Ovako se rodio moj L.  :Smile: 

Anamix je drugorotka i samim tim ima vise sanse za vaginalni porod od prvorotke sa zatkom.

----------


## ms. ivy

u našoj generaciji??

samo u mojoj obitelji ima dovoljno zadaka za napraviti studiju, sve vaginalni porodi bez komplikacija. znam i druge primjere.

tad porodničarima porod zatkom očito nije predstavljao neku ekstra situaciju.

utješno je da je to ipak i danas moguće, uz malo više pažnje u odabiru rodilišta ili jednostavno sreće.

----------


## vertex

> Ovako se rodio moj L.


I moj A. Još mi nije dosadilo prijavljivat se na temu o porođaju zatkom :D

----------


## Kaae

Ja sam osjetila nekoliko puta kad se okretao (stalno je isao glava/guza).

Sto se okretanja tice, mi smo se bavili rebozo tehnikom. Nemam sad vremena googlati definiciju. Pojma nemam je li ga bas to okrenulo, s obzirom da se okretao non stop, ali vrijedi pokusati.

----------


## anamix

ja moram priznati da 1. doktor kojeg sam srela u vinogradskoj uopće nije dvojio da kao drugorotka mogu rađati na zadak, ali ako dijete ne bude ekstra veliko. drugi doktor je ipak bio malo potezanje veza jer sam se ja uplašila pa sam tražila liječnika s iskustvom takvog poroda (i našla ga, ali napominjem uz neke veze). tako da je vjerojatno i taj ugodniji i detaljniji razgovor proizišao iz toga. iako čovjek je poznat po ljubaznosti pa možda to i nema veze s vezom  :Smile:  u svakom slučaju ja vježbam, mantram, vizualiziram i vežem grah na mali prst pa možda ipak ne budem pisala svoja iskustva o porodu na zadak. iako sam svjesna toga da je svakim danom ta šansa sve manja

----------


## marta

Evo, pronasla sam nesto o tome, usput, na tom sajtu ima i savjeta kako okrenuti bebu, kako odrediti polozaj bebe u maternici i sl.
http://www.spinningbabies.com/techni...rebozo-sifting

----------


## marta

Za zadak je bitnije da glava nije velika nego konkretna tezina bebe, medjutim tih nekakvih 3800g je granica kod koje se opstetricari odlucuju za carski. Iako znam za slucaj zatka s bebom od preko 4 kg, mislim da je to iznimka.
 Moj se rodio s 3650g, kao najmanji od njih cetvero (ostali su bili 3850, 4150 i oko 4100), ali s uvjerljivo najvecom glavom, šije drugog za 3 i pol cm u opsegu.

----------


## mishekica

> samo u mojoj obitelji ima dovoljno zadaka za napraviti studiju


 :Laughing: 

Prije 20 godina u Vinogradskoj zadak je bio indikacija za carski (ili tako barem tvrdi osoba koja je rodila  :Smile: ). Drago mi je da se stvari mijenjaju.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

> Ako smijem ovdje uskočiti s jednim pitanjem (iz  čiste znatiželje): Mame koje ste iskusile okretanje bebe u visokom  stupnju trudnoće, jeste li osjetile/prepoznale baš taj trenutak kad se  beba okrenula?


Bila sam uvjerena da je to to, ali se pokazalo da sam bila u krivu. Tko zna, možda se pokušavala okrenuti, ali nije imala mjesta. Vježbe, grah - ništa nije pomoglo. Na kraju je ispalo ovako:






> Uh, kako to misliš, izašla si kao preklopljena? Jel to fizički moguće, i za bebu i za mamu?


 L. je upravo tako rođena. Po subjektivnom dojmu, nju sam puno lakše rodila, nego R. koja je bila u položaju glavom.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Na fotografiji: http://pinterest.com/pin/80572280803649480/
> je zadak (frank breech) u porodu. Ovako se rodio moj L.


ajme koja prekrasna fotka  :Heart:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Bila sam uvjerena da je to to, ali se pokazalo da sam bila u krivu. Tko zna, možda se pokušavala okrenuti, ali nije imala mjesta. Vježbe, grah - ništa nije pomoglo. Na kraju je ispalo ovako:


U nekim slučajevima postoji prepreka da se dijete okrene, možda je pupčana vrpca prekratka, ako su blizanci možda ne mogu naći položaj, možda nešto drugo smeta, a u nekim slučajevima dijete jednostavno ne želi se okrenuti (kažu da je u stavu guzom glava bliže maminom srcu i bolje čuje otkucaje pa se osjeća sigurnije)

----------


## Deaedi

> Na fotografiji: http://pinterest.com/pin/80572280803649480/
> je zadak (frank breech) u porodu. Ovako se rodio moj L.


Ajme, meni je to pre zastrašujuće...

Bebica je tako smiješna, zgužvana, preslatka...Jedino mi izgleda sitna i mala, moji su bili puno bucmastiji...

----------


## mishekica

> (kažu da je u stavu guzom glava bliže maminom srcu i bolje čuje otkucaje pa se osjeća sigurnije)


 :Heart:  Divna misao! Mom je očito dovoljno dobro i dalje od srca.  :Rolling Eyes:  
 :Grin:

----------


## anamix

> U nekim slučajevima postoji prepreka da se dijete okrene, možda je pupčana vrpca prekratka, ako su blizanci možda ne mogu naći položaj, možda nešto drugo smeta, a u nekim slučajevima dijete jednostavno ne želi se okrenuti (kažu da je u stavu guzom glava bliže maminom srcu i bolje čuje otkucaje pa se osjeća sigurnije)


u mom srcu je osjećaj da je to upravo tako  :Heart: 
imam već jednu veliku mazu i mislim da stiže još jedna mazilica. pogledala sam brdo slikica i par videa s porodom na zadak i sve sam mirnija i sigurnija da će sve proći u redu. još samo da muža odpaničim  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

moja se rodila ovako 
prvo desna noga, pa lijeva, pa guza, ona leđa, pa obje ruke, i na kraju glava  :Heart:

----------


## Commawhite

prvo jaje  :Laughing: pa je nekaklo iskliznuo sav  :Cool: 
nije nam upalilo niti sa jedniom vježbom, jedino se par dana prije nego se rodio pokušao okrenuti al nije imao mjesta pa se vratio kako je bio. u svakom je slučaju mali šef  :Cool:

----------


## anamix

eto, ja na kraju zbog krvarenja završila na hitnom carskom. ali je sve prošlo ok

----------


## marta

Pa čestitam! :Heart:

----------


## anamix

hvala. na kraju sam se psihički pripremila za prirodan porod, ali prošli petak počela dosta jako krvariti i sve otišlo u drugom smjeru. no nek je sve prošlo dobro  :Smile:  a gospodin koji se nije htio okrenuti je još i poprilično zgodan  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Čestitam! Gospodin nije htio frizuru kvariti probojem kroz prodajni kanal .  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> eto, ja na kraju zbog krvarenja završila na hitnom carskom. ali je sve prošlo ok


Cestitam!

----------


## ms. ivy

čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## Optimisticna

evo mene padobranca..gledam fotke, ne vjerujem očima....
http://pinterest.com/pin/80572280805269740/    fakir mali... :Heart: 

Zanima me kad nožice dođu u "pravilan" položaj poslje poroda?

----------


## Optimisticna

anamix čestitam!!!

----------


## alef

Ne sjecam se jesam li vec pisala na ovoj temi, znam da sam htjela pa me nesto prekinulo, ne sjecam se sta bi na kraju  :Smile:  Htjela sam napisati da je moja sveki rodila MM na zadak, kuci, sama! Doduse, to joj je bio drugi kucni, a cetvrti porod uopce, kaze lagan skroz, nimalo razlicit od prethodnih, jedino sto se uzasno uplasila kad su izasle prvo noge. Veli da je bila luda sto je kuci radjala i da je jos koje dijete trebalo roditi da bi ipak isla u bolnicu  :Smile:

----------


## marta

> evo mene padobranca..gledam fotke, ne vjerujem očima....
> http://pinterest.com/pin/80572280805269740/    fakir mali...
> 
> Zanima me kad nožice dođu u "pravilan" položaj poslje poroda?


Kako to mislis? Pa normalne su mu noge. Mozda ih malo cudno drzi, vjerojatno jer je tako navikao, al ne bih rekla da je tu nesto nepravilno.

----------


## Tihanci

Dobar dan,zelim podjeliti moje iskustvo s vama. 
Naime,prije 3 god tj 05.02.2010.rodila sam moju prvu bebicu na zadak,prirodnim putem.Do zadnjega dana bila je okrenuta na guzu a pocela sam se otvarati tocno dan prije termina.U 5 i po u jutro na dan termina pukao mi je vodenjak i krenuli su trudovi.Iako sam vec malo bila otvorena,istina je da beba na zadak teze potice trudove i zato se grlic teze otvara ali ipak nije nemoguce. Dali su mi 2 doze dripa da bebici olaksaju,nisam smjela dobiti nista za bolove iz istih razloga da bebi ne otezam guranje van.U 15h potpuno sam se otvorila i uz malu pomoc doktorove ruke naravno uz rez,bebica je za 15min izasla.
Istina je da nije lako (nijedan porod nije potpuno lak),
istina je da boli (bez epiduralne nijedan porod nije bezbolan),
istina je i da je trajalo 10h (ali ima puno zena koje su i duze radale iz raznih razloga),
ali kad se bebica rodila svijet je stao,nista ne boli,imala je 49cm i 3100g,ja mrsavica 50kg ukupno,a ja sam ju vec za 1h uspjela dojiti i ljuljati u narucju,a taj osjecaj je ne zamjenjiv. Rodila sam u Rijeci i dr.Sindik je za to zasluzan! Ako nemate zdravstvenih tegoba porod na zadak moze bit sasvim normalan.Svako dobro zelim svima rodiljama i meni je drugo na putu i sigurna sam da bi opet sve ponovila da sad dodem u tu situaciju!To nije nikome nagovor,samo moje iskustvo.

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

baš je dobro ovo pročitati, jer i ja planiram u Rijeku i drugorotka sam a sada mi se sin okrenuo na zadak!

prvi je porod bio fizološki, bez intervencija, na stolčiću, a sada bih još pokušala vježbice jer se okrenup tek prije dva tri dana a i inače je nemiran.
imam osjećaj da ima još lufta za okret (i ima jer je na 36 velik, a 38+3 po UVZ sam) i ima dosta p-vode.

ima ko još kakav savjet za vježbe za okretanje...nešto

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ima koga ???

Gdje ste rađale na zadak?

Ja sam krenula sa inverzijama i onim ležanjem no čini mi se da se puno miče, čak me jako i peklo dolje kao da se gura.

Kako zapravo sam sebi napipati gdje je beba? Jer nije dobro da i dalje radim inverzije i slično ako se okrenuo

----------


## Beti3

Ti si skoro u terminu, zar ne?

Ovako možeš napipati. Legni i stavi ruke ispod trbuha sa strane, možeš li naležećki do tamo? Lagano pritisni prema unutra lijevo ili desno od pubične kosti. Ako je glavica već tu u zdjelici, napipat ćeš čvrsto, okruglo. No, ako si deblja, a ne znam kakva si  :Smile: , bit će ti teže.

Ako nije glavica dolje, nećeš osjetiti kompaktnu masu. No, teško je sam sebi to odrediti, ako nisi nikad prije probala kakv je osjećaj opipa glavice. To svaka babica zna opipati, ima li negdje neka da te pogleda, ne treba ultrazvuk, iskusni doktor ili babica to odmah znaju.

Konačno sam uspjela naći kako se palpira, to su tkz. hvati ( još je ime dr ispred, ali nije važan naziv :Smile: ), pa probaj lagano pipati:
https://www.google.hr/search?q=how+t...m%3B900%3B1287

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ej. fala ti beti. nijemi prva trudnoća ali ne znam po opipu kakva je bila glavica.
meni je sve tvrdo ko glavica, nekad je dole nekad je gore.

nisam deblea ima 71 kg i 164 sam visoka ili koju kilu više sad, i manji trbuh.


fala na linku proučit ću.

termin mi je 14.04

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ovako. glava definitvno nije u zdjelici dakle u angažiranom položaju, no nešto tvrdo jest dolje lijevo od pubične kosti i često se premješta (u toku dana mislim dva do tri puta lijevo desno) .
 a velike tvrde zaobljene površine (može biti leđa i guza) su sa strane.

trbuh mi je opet malo drugačiji, ali već toliko brijem da ne mogu skužitit jer to samo od želje ili stvarnost.

kad je bio u zdjelici glavom bio mi je malo širi trbuh a čim se okrenuo rekla sam mužu da mi se izduljio trbuh. tada smo saznali da se obrcnuo.

----------


## IvanaR

Pčelice, možeš otprilike da utvrdiš i po pokretima, odnosno one jake šuteve nogicama osećaš u donjem delu stomaka kad je na zadak, a po jetrici i rebrima, kad je glavicom na dole. Ali nemoj se preterano opterećivati položajem. Ja sam bila u sličnoj poziciji, isto drugorotka, radila sam vežbe, ali nisu uspele. Doduše imala sam plodne vode blizu donje granice, pa nije ni imao mesta da se okrene. U svakom slučaju i taj porođaj zatkom je bio brz i lagan. Jedino što ovde kod mene izgon je obavezno na leđima sa epiziotomijom, ali stolčić ni nemaju. Možda kod tebe imaju više iskustva sa stolčićem, pa pristanu?

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

čuj i kod nas je obavezna epi i drip i ležanje, meni je to koma. ja u prvom porodu nisam ni pukla ni ništa dobila.
kaj se tiče jakih udaraca više ih ni nema jer sam pred porod, ali pvode ima dovoljno. ne znam u kojem je položaju.

----------


## IvanaR

Bilo je ovde na forumu i žena kojima se beba bukvalno pred sam porođaj okrenula, tako da imaš još šanse. Super što je dosta plodove vode.
Za tretman u porodilštu, ne znam šta da ti kažem... Ja sam izbegla drip tako što sam došla bukvalno u zadnji čas. Doduše nisam baš tako planirala, nego je porođaj išao brže nego što sam očekivala. O rađanju ležeći na leđima ne mam šta da kažem :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

eto okrenuo se. jeeeejiiii.

vodi glavica.
vjerijem da će i ostati tako jer je dulje bio u tom položju.

radila sam vježbe, no kada sam posumnjala da se okrenuo još sam samo jednom napravila ono da mi je zdjelica povišena.
i dalje sam na lopti, pomalo znam biti četveronoške i visila sam onu "inverziju"
no sada pomalo odustajem od svega osim lopte i četveronožnog da se ne obrcen ponovo

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

evo ih opet_ blaženi bili bolovi u zdjelici!!!
sad mi je, čini se, i u angažiranom položaju. glavicu osjećam u kostima zdjelice, tj nešto me boli tamo

----------


## IvanaR

Super, čestitam!

----------


## Mrs Clara

> ...prilično sam zabrinuta. Čitam da je vaginalni  porod  na zadak rizičniji, kompliciraniji, duže traje, sa obaveznim dripom i velikom epiziotomijom, bez mogućnosti epiduralne, jer se mora osjetiti svaki trud, bojim se za bebicu, glavica ide zadnja i može zapeti, ostati bez kisika...


sori sto vadim ovaj stari post, ali isto se osjecam kao i ceres..
i nisam 'prilicno' zabrinuta nego jako i previse!
prvi porod na sv. duhu. je onak.. bio ok. beba glavom prema dolje al licem prema gore, bilo puuuno rezanja, jako tezak oporavak od svih tih savova, al beba je izasla savrsena (premda je skoro bilo na vakuum (ak ne izadje u ovom tiskanju dajte mi vakuum je rekao doc!), e beba je tad izletjela van heh)

ovaj beban je na zadak cijelo vrijeme (sad sam u 35tom tj) i nikad me u zivotu nije bilo vise strah. citala sam cak i znanstveni clanak dr. habeka o porodu na zadak i nimalo me nije smirilo, stovise! 
premda on tamo preporuca vaginalni porod, sve iz texta mi zvuci strasno.. prenatalni morbiditet i mortalitet, rucno oslobadjanje glavice, metode ovakve i onakve koje su prije primjenivanje pa ipak nisu dobre pa se sad koriste modificirane (pa su kao bolje, ali koliko?) itd.
pupak izlazi prije glave, znaci pupkovina je stisnuta u porodjajnom kanalu, pa glavu treba cim prije izgurat.
ne znam koja je gora varijanta, takav uzasno zahtjevan vaginalni porod uz obveznu ogromnu epizotomiju bez narkotika ili carski koji je zapravo operacija sa svojim posebnim komplikacijama, a kako se cini mogla bih na kraju biti i vaginalno i carski izrezana, jer na vaginalnom inzistiraju kod viserotki po sistemu ako prodje prodje, jeftinije je za bolnicu.
a najgore je sto beban ima ogromne(!) sanse pretrpit ko zna kakve podljeve, iscasenja, lezije i sto vec sve ne. 
ovdje ima bar malo forumasica koje kazu da je im je porod na zadak bio ok sto mi izgleda ko kap u moru s obzirom na druge forume.
preporucene vjezbe za okretanje sam pocela nedavno raditi, premda od drugog tromesjecja, s obzirom da je prva beba bila licem prema gore, sam jako pazila na npr. drzanje pri sjedenju i slicne stvari koje u prvoj trudnoci nisam primjenjivala..

placem stalno, ne znam sto uciniti ni kako se smiriti :Sad:

----------


## kljucic

Prvo, tek si u 35. tj.  :Smile: 
Moj D. je bio na zadak do 39. tj. I poduzeli smo neke mjere da ga potaknemo da se okrene (ima tu tema o tome).
Zato, ne paničari, ima još vremena da se okrene.

----------


## Deaedi

Mrs Clara, pa odi na carski, ne vjerujem da bi forsirali porod na zadak ako se bojis

----------


## Ginger

> Mrs Clara, pa odi na carski, ne vjerujem da bi forsirali porod na zadak ako se bojis


O, draga, varas se...

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Kao da sam sebe slušam pred 6 mjeseci Mrs Clara...
Rodila sam bebu na zadak (drugo dijete) , dugo 53 cm, teško 3700 g. Ujutro dobila indukciju, u 13 me spustili u rađaonu , a u 15 i 35 rodila.
Boli, ali boli i inače. 
Sve je bilo u najboljem redu.
Osim mene taj tjedan je bilo još tri žene koje su rodile vaginalno bebe na zadak (Rijeka).
Pohvala za doc Finderlea

----------


## Mrs Clara

ma nije mene strah boli, vec da s bebom bude sve u redu.
a bas tu su statistike jako lose. kao i one da ce se okrenuti - radila ja vjezbe, pozitivne vizualizcije (koje u ovom stanju ni ne mogu), homeopatiju i stagod.
muz kaze isto pa odi na carski, beba je zdrava pa da takva i ostane.
al ja ne vidim prednost ni jednog ni drugog. 
k tome na sv. duhu je praksa prvo probat vaginalni, to su ustede zdravstva.
za rijeku sam citala da poradjaju na zadak, i da imaju veliku praksu, ali takodjer i da bebe imaju 'medicinske traume' (ne znam prikladniji izraz za objedinjenje tih teskoca) koje se uglavnom (argh!) rijese.
carki mi se ne svidja utoliko jer nema me tko 'sluziti' u tom dugom oporavku od njega (u odnosu, jel, na vaginalni porod), a zeljela bih biti cim prije i uz starije dijete.
ne znam, bas sam u depresiji, najgore je sto se sada za zdravu bebu bojim da ne postane zbog vaginalca neurorizicna ili gore, pa onda da i mene dovrse na carski pa cemo i beba i ja bit satrti sa svime, a i starije dijete, koje je jos uvijek toddler i takodjer treba moju paznju.. ne znam kako objasniti taj abnormalni strah i kako se nositi s tim. svaka odluka mi se cini manjkavom.
ne znam da li je pametno uopce o tome pricati i pitati na sv. duhu kad budem imala slijedeci pregled?
ono, zahtjevati razgovor s dr. habekom himself (a on je tamo glavni), jao pa strpat ce me u ludnicu..
oprostite na pesimizmu, ne mogu si pomoci!

----------


## bella77

Imas razne metode kako pomoci da se beba okrene, meni sad pada na pamet vjezbe i homeoparija. Probaj tako.

----------


## Mrs Clara

vec sam otpisala sinoc, ali nesto nije proslo, pa da ponovim:

ma nije mene strah boli, vec da s bebom bude sve u redu.
a bas tu su statistike jako lose. kao i one da ce se okrenuti u tim kasnijim tjednima - radila ja vjezbe, pozitivne vizualizcije (koje u ovom stanju ni ne mogu), homeopatiju i stagod.
muz kaze isto pa odi na carski, beba je zdrava pa da takva i ostane.
al ja ne vidim prednost ni jednog ni drugog. 
k tome na sv. duhu je praksa prvo probat vaginalni, to su ustede zdravstva.
za rijeku sam citala da poradjaju na zadak, i da imaju veliku praksu, ali takodjer i da bebe imaju 'medicinske traume' (ne znam prikladniji izraz za objedinjenje tih teskoca) koje se uglavnom (argh!) rijese.
carki mi se ne svidja utoliko jer nema me tko 'sluziti' u tom dugom oporavku od njega (u odnosu, jel, na vaginalni porod), a zeljela bih biti cim prije i uz starije dijete.
ne znam, bas sam u depresiji, najgore je sto se sada za zdravu bebu bojim da ne postane zbog vaginalca neurorizicna, iscasenih kukova ili gore, pa onda da i mene dovrse na carski pa cemo i beba i ja bit satrti sa svime, a i starije dijete, koje je jos uvijek toddler i takodjer treba moju paznju.. ne znam kako objasniti taj abnormalni strah i kako se nositi s tim. svaka odluka mi se cini manjkavom.
ne znam da li je pametno uopce o tome pricati i pitati na sv. duhu kad budem imala slijedeci pregled?
ono, zahtjevati razgovor s dr. habekom himself (a on je tamo glavni), jao pa strpat ce me u ludnicu..
oprostite na pesimizmu, ne mogu si pomoci!

----------


## sirius

Zasto bi te bilo tko smatrao ludom?!
prvo, ima jos vremena do termina da se dijete okrene.
Ako se ne okrene tvoje pravo je pitati kakvo im je iskustvo sa oorodima na zadak , i kakve su statistike.
za svaki porod je bitno da ima sigurno osoblje oko sebe koje nije u strahu.
ako je osoblje tamo iskusno bez straha mozes im vjerovati. Svakako svoje strahove i dvojbe podjeli sa kijecnicima koji te prate.

----------


## Ginger

:Love: 

ne nagovaram te, bozesacuvaj, ali meni je oporavak nakon carskog (moj prvi porod) bio puuuno brzi i laksi od oporavka nakon prvog vaginalca na kojem su me iskasapili (drugi porod) iako je beba imala stav glavom
dok mi oporavak nakon treceg poroda, opet vaginalca, nije bio ni potreban - ko da nisam ni rodila (nisu se previse mijesali)

----------


## sirius

Zapravo prvo pravilo poroda na zadak bi bilo da se ne mjesaju previse.
ako je osoblje u strahu, pa ima potrebu se mjesati, treba razmisliti o alternativa ( drugo " iskusnije" rodiliste, drugaciji nacin poroda...).

----------


## andream

Sa mnom je u sobi prije 5 godina baš na Sv duhu ležala žena zbog procjene da je težina bebe manja. Dijete je bilo na zadak. I od prvog dana je bio dogovor da ide na carski. Kad su joj počeli trudovi ipak prije, skoro dijete već bilo vani, ipak su je uspavali i napravili carski. Ne znam je li se što u međuvremenu promijenilo na Sv duhu, ali probaj razgovarati svaki put o carskom.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

_CARSKI REZ KOD STAVA ZATKOM
Bilo je 1415 jednoplodovih trudnoća u stavu zatkom, što je 3,4% (tablica 14.), približno isto kao i prethodne godine (3,6%). Od 1415 djece u stavu zatkom njih 1110 je rođeno carskim rezom (78,4%) i to je manje za 9,3% nego u 2011. godini, što je statistički znakovito (X2=6,124; P=0,0133). Vaginalnim putem je rođeno 305 djece. Među rodilištima je velika razlika u rađanju SC-om, kako je prikazano tablicom 13.

_http://www.hdgo.hr/Default.aspx?sifraStranica=47

Preporučam za zadak Varaždin i/ili Čakovec. Najveći postotak vaginalnih poroda na zadak je u Slavonskom brodu ali tamo ne bi nikome sugerirala da ide roditi. Uglavnom tablica 14 ima sve podatke.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Mrs Clara, sad sam čitala dalje u topicu, ako možeš dogovoriti sa dr Habekom da ti bude na porodu (ne znam ako je to moguće), to bi bilo super. On je maher za zadak i dobar čovjek.

Isto bi bilo super da probaš inzistirati na porod na koljenima. Mi smo imale super govornicu na prePOROD-u ove godine, Anke Reitter, koja je radila studiju na tu temu u Frankfurtu. Šteta što snimke predavanja još nisu online. Možeš guglati Hands and Knees Breech, ima online sigurno. Nataknite dr. Habeku da si čula o tome na Rodi možda pomogne  :Wink:  Dr Reitter ima super statitstiku u Frankfurtu.

----------


## Mrs Clara

uh, budem ih onda sve ispitala na slijedecem pregledu uskoro.
tablica 14. me je cak i utjesila, kaze da kod bebe na zadak na sv. duhu su, ako je islo vaginalno, 100% radili vanjski okret, tj. uspjeli su ih okrenuti naglavacke..
hvala vam svima na odgovorima!

----------


## Luciv

Prijem mjesec dana sam rodila na  zadak bebu. Prvi porod mi je bio i u roku 45 minuta sam rodila, bez ikakvog problema. Isto je me je hvatala panika i htjel sam carski al eto sve je proslo super. Rodila u rijeckom rodilistu i sve pohvale :Smile:

----------


## Amandica

Podižem temu.

Zna li tko kakav je stav liječnika na Sv.Duhu što se tiče porođaja zatkom?

Naime, u 37tt sam i beba je na zadak okrenuta  :Rolling Eyes:  Procjenjena težina joj je već sad 3700g. 
Imam dvoje djece, oboje rođeni stavom glavica dolje i bili iznad 4 kg. 

Jako me strah. Ne bih voljela carski zbog dugog oporavka i težeg uspostavljhanja laktacije, a opet me i frka vaginalnog poroda krupne bebice.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Amandica, pogledaj http://www.hdgo.hr/Default.aspx?sifraStranica=47 tablica 14

Vanski okret su radili samo sv Duh i Petrova 2012., nije tu baš neki uspjeh bio (sve ispod 10%). Vaginalnih poroda zatkom je najviše bilo u Merkuru, ali tamo se promijenilo rukovodstvo pa bi trebalo provjeriti ako je to i dalje tako (ne vidim zašto ne bi bilo, ali treba provjeriti). Ako ti je opcija, možda treba razmišljati o porodu u Rijeci.

Znaš li možda zašto je beba na zadak, ti je dat neki razlog? Jer ako ne postoji fizička prepreka možeš pogledati malo ovu stranicu i vidjeti ako ti nešto možda pomogne i/ili nešto možeš probati i vidjeti ako pomogne olabaviti mišiće da se beba okrene glavom prema dolje.

http://spinningbabies.com/baby-posit...p/about-breech

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> uh, budem ih onda sve ispitala na slijedecem pregledu uskoro.
> tablica 14. me je cak i utjesila, kaze da kod bebe na zadak na sv. duhu su, ako je islo vaginalno, 100% radili vanjski okret, tj. uspjeli su ih okrenuti naglavacke..
> hvala vam svima na odgovorima!


U tom slučaju ne bi se bilježio kao vag. porod zatkom, tu je samo se desilo to da je slučajno bilo isti broj jednih i drugih.

Jesi rodila Ms. Clara?

----------


## Mrs Clara

ajme koja greska u interpretaciji, sto se babi htilo to joj se i snilo, nemoj zamjerit  :Embarassed: 

jesam rodila, vaginalno na zadak. 
super je i jako brzo proslo, al taj osjecaj panike i zabrinutosti hocel' sve s bebom bit u redu ne zelim nikomu na porodu..
da, valjda uvijek postoji ta doza zabrinutosti, ali prvog poroda me nije bilo ni malo strah, za razliku od drugog i to bas zbog tog zatka..
bebun je krasan btw, 10/10, uzv kukova odlican i opcenito odlicno napreduje, i bas je nekako zen hehe 
(hocu reci puuuuno je lakse s njim nego sto je bilo s prvorodjenom kad je bila beba)

----------


## Mrs Clara

> Podižem temu.
> 
> Zna li tko kakav je stav liječnika na Sv.Duhu što se tiče porođaja zatkom?



ovo je bilo prije vise od mjesec dana, sigurno si rodila vec, kako je proslo?

----------


## Mira1984

Danas mi je termin poroda i bila sam na pregledu u Merkuru. Smrtno sam izbezumljena. Beba je na zadak (guzni) cijelu trudnoću. Dizala noge, četveronoške klećala - mali jednostavno ne mrda ni lijevo ni desno. Beba je pre, pre mirna.. prvorotka sam i beba teži 3500. Plodna voda ok, ja nisam otvorena. Receno mi da dolazim na kontrolu svaki drugi dan, i ako se ne otvorim za 10 dana pokušali bi me poroditi vaginalno pa ak nejde, onda carski. Ne znam što bi mislila jer ne mogu vjerovati da mi se ovo događa. Da se razumijemo navijam za carski u ovom slučaju, i bila sam hrabra do sada i rekla da ću vjerovati doktorima. Ali ne vjerujem da ću ja to moći  :Sad:  
Moja doktorica kaže da ne dopustim vaginalni, dr.Roki mi je rekao da je 80% carski i sad dođe ova ženska i veli tako  :Sad: ((
Ni malo ne podnosim bol, a preživiti ovaj porod bez lijekova..kako?! Ispatila sam se kroz cijelu trudnoću - povračala do petog mj.kasnije dobila 20kg u tri mj.  :Sad:  jedva hodam od oteklina ... Tak sam si jadna i neutješna  :Sad: 
Ne znam ni što bi vas pitala da budem pametnija... Ima li mi tko što reći?
unaprijed hvala svima

----------

